# Anyone else not getting paid from Dollar General/Facility Source



## Brian Young

Just seeing if anyone else is getting the run a round about payments from these companies. Before anyone throws their 2 cents in about nsp's, sorry don't need your opinions, we've worked with a bunch with very little issues. This is our first year with Facility Source and all I can say is not impressed! Account managers (if you can call them that) are virtually impossible to get a hold of and so far have given us nothing but excuses as to why no one's getting paid. Just seeing if anyone who works for them is having the same issues, thanks


----------



## Maclawnco

If you read the master contract you signed, you shouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Wilnip

We do 4 Rite Aid's for FS. Told them last month I was not going to service the lots until I got my November payment. Check was here in less than a week. Now waiting for December payments. Luckily, we have not had much snow yet so if I just walk away, won't be out much. But they will have an extremely difficult time replacing us, expecially this late in the season, so it's in their best interest to stick to THEIR payment to schedule. Who are you dealing with as the "account manager"?


----------



## Brian Young

Wilnip said:


> We do 4 Rite Aid's for FS. Told them last month I was not going to service the lots until I got my November payment. Check was here in less than a week. Now waiting for December payments. Luckily, we have not had much snow yet so if I just walk away, won't be out much. But they will have an extremely difficult time replacing us, expecially this late in the season, so it's in their best interest to stick to THEIR payment to schedule. Who are you dealing with as the "account manager"?


We're dealing with a M. Nelson. This whole thing is a cluster so far with everything so far.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mike Nelson? 

Isn't he a member here?


----------



## Wilnip

Same here. M. does not stand for Mike....
Brian, who works under Nelson, on the same team, is a straight shooter and will actually get things done for me. Let me know if you want Bryan contact info maybe you can get something done


----------



## Ty27

We did two dollar generals 2 years ago that were really close to the shop. It took them almost six months to pay us so we don't do them anymore. Down here in the summer their grass rarely gets mowed because of the same isssue. Every store's grass is about 10" tall all summer long.


----------



## 97BlackDiesel

Yeah the contract says 30-45 days. Have u been approved for your invoices? They owe me a good amount.


----------



## Maclawnco

97BlackDiesel said:


> Yeah the contract says 30-45 days. Have u been approved for your invoices? They owe me a good amount.


Your reading must not be that great. It clearly says 45 days from when they get paid. Did you ask Facility Source what their terms are with the client? For all you know, it might be net 60 so your best case scenario is payment at 105 days. Good luck! Next time read and understand what you agree to.


----------



## Randall Ave

You haf to carefully read the contract. I have a customer that I perform truck repair for. World wide pharmaceutical company. Now they have subbed out all their maintenance to a huge handling company. The turn around time for payment is 4 months. I'm still doing it, I know I will be paid. I just hit them as hard as I can.


----------



## 97BlackDiesel

Maclawnco said:


> Your reading must not be that great. It clearly says 45 days from when they get paid. Did you ask Facility Source what their terms are with the client? For all you know, it might be net 60 so your best case scenario is payment at 105 days. Good luck! Next time read and understand what you agree to.


Yes in theory you are correct. You seem to know the contract so maybe you can clarify for me.


----------



## Maclawnco

97BlackDiesel said:


> Yes in theory you are correct. You seem to know the contract so maybe you can clarify for me.


They asked us to do a 45 acre distribution center for them, would have totalled really real money. So I spent 3 hours reading and modifying their contract. Ended up backing out when I asked for contractor references and they wouldn't, claiming their vendors were intellectual property and couldn't be disclosed. If it walks like a duck, quacks like a duck, doesn't take a rocket scientist to ID it.


----------



## leigh

Maclawnco said:


> They asked us to do a 45 acre distribution center for them, would have totalled really real money. So I spent 3 hours reading and modifying their contract. Ended up backing out when I asked for contractor references and they wouldn't, claiming their vendors were intellectual property and couldn't be disclosed. If it walks like a duck, quacks like a duck, doesn't take a rocket scientist to ID it.


I love the asking for references! Its funny how they react when the tables are turned.How about asking for a letter from bank verifying that they have the necessary funds to guarantee payment , they stroke out on that one.


----------



## bolc5150

I had them contact me earlier last month about plowing the DS here. I was of course a little excited until they told me what they would pay.
I said "What", are you kidding. I wouldn't have answered the phone for $75.00 plow job.


----------



## WIPensFan

leigh said:


> I love the asking for references! Its funny how they react when the tables are turned.How about asking for a letter from bank verifying that they have the necessary funds to guarantee payment , they stroke out on that one.


:laugh: That's a good one Leigh...


----------



## risin187

Facility Source contacted me aswell , after reading their agreement I sent them an email saying good luck I'm sure someone will work for 60 days and no money....in a snowbelt area 45 plows last season. After being screwed once from Merit services I will never work for an out state company. national whatever. There is so much work to be had here. for example merit paid $7000 for a post office . I asked the post master how I can get contract next year she said It has to be $5000 or less for me to award it to you locally. So I'm not sure how there getting those rates but regardless stop working for Nationals walk in and ask how to gain there business. It works


----------



## Brian Young

Wilnip said:


> Same here. M. does not stand for Mike....
> Brian, who works under Nelson, on the same team, is a straight shooter and will actually get things done for me. Let me know if you want Bryan contact info maybe you can get something done


Yes let me know thanks


----------



## Brian Young

97BlackDiesel said:


> Yeah the contract says 30-45 days. Have u been approved for your invoices? They owe me a good amount.


Yes all invoices have been approved...and re- approved, then approved again by someone else. We're "supposed to be getting a check this week" not holding my breathe, they still can't even get our renewed price increase to one of our contracts right after 3 times. I've already refused to service them this past week and so far hasn't lit any fires under them, wait until their lots are sheets of ice tonight when our temps go from 40's and rain to 20's.


----------



## 97BlackDiesel

Brian Young said:


> Yes all invoices have been approved...and re- approved, then approved again by someone else. We're "supposed to be getting a check this week" not holding my breathe, they still can't even get our renewed price increase to one of our contracts right after 3 times. I've already refused to service them this past week and so far hasn't lit any fires under them, wait until their lots are sheets of ice tonight when our temps go from 40's and rain to 20's.


Have u gotten any money from them yet this year?


----------



## Brian Young

97BlackDiesel said:


> Have u gotten any money from them yet this year?


Not yet as of today 1/13/17. I guess the problem is Dollar General hasn't paid them yet and that's the hold up, who knows, it's just getting old hearing the excuses.


----------



## Brian Young

97BlackDiesel said:


> Have u gotten any money from them yet this year?


We work with 3 other nps's, one major one and two other smaller one's I never heard of until a couple years ago and we have zero issues with them for anything.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

Maclawnco said:


> Your reading must not be that great. It clearly says 45 days from when they get paid. Did you ask Facility Source what their terms are with the client? For all you know, it might be net 60 so your best case scenario is payment at 105 days. Good luck! Next time read and understand what you agree to.


Yeah except they usually ALSO have in the contract, that they'll pay 45 days from the time THEY get paid or the following friday or something, so its 60-who knows, 70, 80 , 90 + days. I know one NSP told us when they were WELL past day 45 on their own terms, that its 45 days from the day THEY process our invoice. So we do work jan 1st, invoice jan 6th emailed to them, they first said they can take a week to process but its no where in writing, so they "processed" some invoices a month+ later, and then can pay you whenever they want past 45 days.

We had FC sign OUR contract last year when they called last minute, were paid within 30 days, which never happens. Had we originally signed their contract we likely would have never been paid. DON"T sign their 30 page contracts, if they won't sign YOURS and agree to simple and even terms for both parties, walk.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

Brian, look through my posts, like the last 50 lol, i worked for them all too, there is no "good" one or one who won't burn your a$$ faster than the next guy... there is no such thing as a good working relationship. Each ends badly, and when you think you've seen the worst, it keeps getting worse yet. Get away from them as quickly as possible, i have a whole thread about getting your own accounts, and although i have not found all of the answers yet, our few small accounts all pay and i have good relationships with all of them, and no one suing for slip and falls beyond our control.


----------



## SnowChick2010

no i havent been paid yet either and i just completed the training for the new system to upload the documents and this guy is saying i need to have a signed work order (doesnt say who signs it sounds like mgr of dollar general, what if they arent open yet lol) 2nd is pictures (my plow driver has a problem with his phone and cant take pictures, besides it is dark and or snowing) and 3rd option is to upload invoice for work order, what is that?? i asked in the chat box and he never answered my question. training was horrible, very confusing and i have worked for a large telecom co i am use to daily conference calls and webinars, very poor training. since when do i have to do one of those 3 things??


----------



## SnowChick2010

Ty27 said:


> We did two dollar generals 2 years ago that were really close to the shop. It took them almost six months to pay us so we don't do them anymore. Down here in the summer their grass rarely gets mowed because of the same isssue. Every store's grass is about 10" tall all summer long.


that was with facility source back then too? you are saying you didnt get any check at all until 6 months later?


----------



## SnowChick2010

what if i quit part way thru the year--did the contract say i would get penalized? i will have to go look


----------



## 97BlackDiesel

Yeah clearly ppl aren't getting paid. Since in the training he kept saying about emailing accounting etc. They got paid the 16th from dollar general or at least they were suppose to. Although they won't tell u that one of them let it slip and said it to me.


----------



## Ty27

SnowChick2010 said:


> that was with facility source back then too? you are saying you didnt get any check at all until 6 months later?


Back then it was a company called innovations in management. I think they are out of Tennessee. And yes, it was a long time before we got paid.


----------



## Ropinghorns

They called me here in Oklahoma and begged me to do the Dollar General 10 miles from here with 3 inches. I did not want to do it but went ahead when they said $450 would be paid in 45 days. They then 6 days later emailed me the rates they wanted to contract from now on and I could not believe they wanted me to do it for $67 per push.


----------



## 97BlackDiesel

Anyone get paid yet?


----------



## SnowChick2010

97BlackDiesel said:


> Anyone get paid yet?


Not me and lady today says she has no idea when; that she is trying to put thru all the invoices as quick as she can and made a comment that she had to stop doing that to call me back. to me it sounds like we all have the same coordinator--one lady for all 5000 accounts. who's your coordinator?


----------



## SnowChick2010

Brian Young said:


> Yes all invoices have been approved...and re- approved, then approved again by someone else. We're "supposed to be getting a check this week" not holding my breathe, they still can't even get our renewed price increase to one of our contracts right after 3 times. I've already refused to service them this past week and so far hasn't lit any fires under them, wait until their lots are sheets of ice tonight when our temps go from 40's and rain to 20's.


did you get your check?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Nice long thread on lawnsite about Innovations In Management about the same thing.


----------



## yardatwork

Wilnip said:


> Same here. M. does not stand for Mike....
> Brian, who works under Nelson, on the same team, is a straight shooter and will actually get things done for me. Let me know if you want Bryan contact info maybe you can get something done


Are you doing Nanty Glo, Ebensburg, and Portage? I bid on those and they told us we need to drop our annual price by thousands. We used to mow for these Rite AIDS and at that time a company called Keeping It Green was the national...it was the same story with those guys. They agreed to our prices then said they were losing money on us. We eventually had corporate Rite Aid involved. They weren't much help either. We were told that Rite Aid will only pay us what the national has bid the lawn at. It took four months until we finally got paid. Rite Aid is super cheap with who they have running the maintenance show. All the managers want to hire locals themselves but corporate won't let them. We bid on mowing 12 stores last year and the scope of work is outrageous...but we bid and priced all the crap they want. Weekly mowing, four fert applications, Mulch, two shrub trimmings, weed spraying in Mulch beds, edging, leaves, etc. We obviously didn't get the bid. Whoever did only mowed monthly. Never mulched. Never trimmed shrubs. No feet application. Why have us bid all that stuff if you're looking for a cheap hack? I assume they bill Rite Aid for all this stuff so they are cheating on services.


----------



## Wilnip

SnowChick2010 said:


> did you get your check?


Yes I did. Was told a check for Dec was being cut last Friday, have not received that yet.


----------



## Wilnip

yardatwork said:


> Are you doing Nanty Glo, Ebensburg, and Portage? I bid on those and they told us we need to drop our annual price by thousands. We used to mow for these Rite AIDS and at that time a company called Keeping It Green was the national...it was the same story with those guys. They agreed to our prices then said they were losing money on us. We eventually had corporate Rite Aid involved. They weren't much help either. We were told that Rite Aid will only pay us what the national has bid the lawn at. It took four months until we finally got paid. Rite Aid is super cheap with who they have running the maintenance show. All the managers want to hire locals themselves but corporate won't let them. We bid on mowing 12 stores last year and the scope of work is outrageous...but we bid and priced all the crap they want. Weekly mowing, four fert applications, Mulch, two shrub trimmings, weed spraying in Mulch beds, edging, leaves, etc. We obviously didn't get the bid. Whoever did only mowed monthly. Never mulched. Never trimmed shrubs. No feet application. Why have us bid all that stuff if you're looking for a cheap hack? I assume they bill Rite Aid for all this stuff so they are cheating on services.


I just service the ones in Johnstown. Snow only, we don't do landscaping. I know the guy that does Ebensburg and Portage, and he didn't do the lawn care there either.


----------



## 97BlackDiesel

Wilnip said:


> Yes I did. Was told a check for Dec was being cut last Friday, have not received that yet.


Yeah they cut checks on Thursday. Cuz I asked. I'm getting ready to send a termination letter on the next storm for non payment. Then I might plow the lot in too just for spite.


----------



## Grnbay800

I haven't even gotten a check from November. Called today got no answer told them I'll plow the doors in next storm. Then told someone would be in touch with me in a day.


----------



## leigh

Dang,I don't even plow a Dollar General and I'm getting depressed .


----------



## Mr.Markus

Grnbay800 said:


> I haven't even gotten a check from November. Called today got no answer told them I'll plow the doors in next storm. Then told someone would be in touch with me in a day.


If you called them and got no answer how did you tell them and who told you they'd be in touch.

This sounds as confusing as their contract...which I have not read.


----------



## Grnbay800

Mr.Markus said:


> If you called them and got no answer how did you tell them and who told you they'd be in touch.
> 
> This sounds as confusing as their contract...which I have not read.


I told the person I spoke to after I got them. Sorry


----------



## Randall Ave

Just make sure your not on camera when you do the deed. What does your contract specify for payment terms?


----------



## 97BlackDiesel

I got paid from them today


----------



## AdvancedSnowIce

Are you guys sending your account manager your invoices or going thru that FM Pilot software BS. I'm not getting any response from them either, about tired of it. I have 4 extensions that get no-one.


----------



## Wilnip

97BlackDiesel said:


> I got paid from them today


I got a check today for payments that were due Dec 15th.


----------



## Wilnip

AdvancedSnowIce said:


> Are you guys sending your account manager your invoices or going thru that FM Pilot software BS. I'm not getting any response from them either, about tired of it. I have 4 extensions that get no-one.


All my accounts are seasonal so invoices are not required. I sent invoices to the account manager for Nov and Dec, not thst it did much good.


----------



## mmvvppcc

Brian Young said:


> Just seeing if anyone else is getting the run a round about payments from these companies. Before anyone throws their 2 cents in about nsp's, sorry don't need your opinions, we've worked with a bunch with very little issues. This is our first year with Facility Source and all I can say is not impressed! Account managers (if you can call them that) are virtually impossible to get a hold of and so far have given us nothing but excuses as to why no one's getting paid. Just seeing if anyone who works for them is having the same issues, thanks


----------



## mmvvppcc

Brian Young said:


> Just seeing if anyone else is getting the run a round about payments from these companies. Before anyone throws their 2 cents in about nsp's, sorry don't need your opinions, we've worked with a bunch with very little issues. This is our first year with Facility Source and all I can say is not impressed! Account managers (if you can call them that) are virtually impossible to get a hold of and so far have given us nothing but excuses as to why no one's getting paid. Just seeing if anyone who works for them is having the same issues, thanks


Yep, we tried working for them this year after Dollar General started building their own stores instead of leasing. Major hoops to jump through, they wanted invoiced once a week, which you would think you would get paid quicker than if you invoiced monthly, Wrong! No answers on release dates of checks. I have worked with quite a few maintenance companies and they usually like to hold but they know when they are going to release the money. First plow in November and the company rep didn't know any info. They broke their contract so I cancelled and told them no more service. I'm in for $2800.00 I have been talking to Dollar General in Tennessee. I will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## 97BlackDiesel

I invoices them for each time and sent to my account manager. Now they said I have to use fmpilot. I've been up their butt since the beginning. My theory is the squeaky wheel gets the oil.


----------



## mmvvppcc

97BlackDiesel said:


> I invoices them for each time and sent to my account manager. Now they said I have to use fmpilot. I've been up their butt since the beginning. My theory is the squeaky wheel gets the oil.


M (not mike) Nelson is my rep too. I cancelled with a phone call and an email. I asked when am I going to get paid, she said she couldn't help me and they let go people in the office. She said try this number. I called and was on hold permanently. Now I called DG corporate and they gave me an email that I should hear a reply in 72hours. I will let you know.


----------



## 97BlackDiesel

I wonder why they fired so many ppl. I know of at least one other person they let go.


----------



## 97BlackDiesel

Anyone get paid this week?


----------



## Wilnip

97BlackDiesel said:


> Anyone get paid this week?


I received a check on Monday


----------



## SnoFarmer

nothing here.


----------



## mmvvppcc

SnoFarmer said:


> nothing here.


I received a reply to my many emails that they will be taking care of all of my invoices, but time will tell. I got a call to salt their Dollar General I told them I don't work for you anymore. You would think they would want to cover their contracts by finding another fool asap. Right hand doesn't know what the Left hand is doing.


----------



## Wilnip

mmvvppcc said:


> I received a reply to my many emails that they will be taking care of all of my invoices, but time will tell. I got a call to salt their Dollar General I told them I don't work for you anymore. You would think they would want to cover their contracts by finding another fool asap. Right hand doesn't know what the Left hand is doing.


What happened when you told them no?


----------



## Maclawnco

Wilnip said:


> What happened when you told them no?


I seem to remember part of their "contract" being that if you didn't service their/your sites, they would find someone else and deduct that amount from what they owe you. Believe that part is quite a few NSP agreements. Most likely that's exactly what happened when he said no.


----------



## mmvvppcc

Maclawnco said:


> I seem to remember part of their "contract" being that if you didn't service their/your sites, they would find someone else and deduct that amount from what they owe you. Believe that part is quite a few NSP agreements. Most likely that's exactly what happened when he said no.


They broke their contract first. We shall see. It reminds me of a Ponzi Scheme. They sign vendors up for work to be done. They collect money from Dollar General and then they delay payment so long until the vendor realizes it's hard to get money from a big company in another state when they have employees putting you on hold and giving you the run around until you give up and they keep your money.


----------



## Maclawnco

mmvvppcc said:


> They broke their contract first. We shall see. It reminds me of a Ponzi Scheme. They sign vendors up for work to be done. They collect money from Dollar General and then they delay payment so long until the vendor realizes it's hard to get money from a big company in another state when they have employees putting you on hold and giving you the run around until you give up and they keep your money.


If you're asserting they broke contract by not paying you "on time" then you don't understand the contract you signed. It very clearly says they pay you 45 days FROM WHEN THEY RECEIVE PAYMENT. So, did you ask them what their terms are with the end client?

Let's assume they give the end client 45 days to pay. That means the soonest you will receive payment is 90 days. So, if you serviced client on 12/1/16, you will be waiting until AT LEAST 3/1/17 for payment and they will still have not broken contract as you say.

Reading and a basic legal understanding is necessary to run a successful business.


----------



## mmvvppcc

nope, running successful business means cash flow, not playing games. You want to wait 3 months that's your choice.


----------



## absolutely

We do work for Family Dollar which I believe is owned by Dollar General. We have not received payment yet either. This is our 4th year doing these locations. We are usually getting our first payment towards the first part of February and getting our final check in May or June. Not a big deal if you know there payment schedule. Try commercial landscaping 45 - 60 days easy. We did work at VA Hospital and it took almost 5 months.


----------



## Maclawnco

mmvvppcc said:


> nope, running successful business means cash flow, not playing games. You want to wait 3 months that's your choice.


Don't get angry at me because you signed a ****ty contract. What's that saying about making your bed and lying in it?


----------



## John_DeereGreen

absolutely said:


> Try commercial landscaping 45 - 60 days easy. We did work at VA Hospital and it took almost 5 months.


It's always fun to front 15-100k for materials for new installs and wait 45+ days on a GC to pay.


----------



## bsrservices1

I havent gotten paid from facility source yet either. Now this fmpilot crap.... I need to be a computer magician just to get paid now.


----------



## GeminiCon

We made the same mistake of doing business with them as well. I didn't like the contract but thought they were just covering their end in case of an incident, I figured keep up with them and we'll be fine. Should of done the research first instead of after. Were in the same spot no answers, replies, or money. And this fmpiolot crap their making us do now is ******** and not even fully set up and ready for us to use i found out from a I.T. guy who actually answers the phone. So im sure it will be around July before were actually paid. My advice to anyone if your considering doing work for them is it is not even close to being worth the hassle and time required.


----------



## GeminiCon

Anyone look into terminating the contract and if you will get paid for the work completed to date if so?


----------



## Snow2017

I am in the same boat. The worst company I have ever worked for. No one will answer any questions. I emailed them that I am cancelling all services until paid. They gave me a password that does not work so I can't even submit my invoices. I try to email them and they will not except them.


----------



## 97BlackDiesel

I've been getting checks but now none of my invoices are being approved.


----------



## SnowChick2010

97BlackDiesel said:


> I invoices them for each time and sent to my account manager. Now they said I have to use fmpilot. I've been up their butt since the beginning. My theory is the squeaky wheel gets the oil.


so did the squeaky wheel get any money yet?


----------



## SnowChick2010

Snow2017 said:


> I am in the same boat. The worst company I have ever worked for. No one will answer any questions. I emailed them that I am cancelling all services until paid. They gave me a password that does not work so I can't even submit my invoices. I try to email them and they will not except them.


you have to go to facilitysource.com and click on the helpdesk link and chat with someone to get password reset


----------



## 97BlackDiesel

SnowChick2010 said:


> so did the squeaky wheel get any money yet?


Yes. I think my account manager has been at the company for awhile.


----------



## SnowChick2010

ok so my lady obviously is overwhelmed (we all probably have the same lady) and i actually got her on the phone. she says she was audited and needs my copy of the contract she cant find it lol and then she says she needs ins addt insured advised her i already did that and after i scanned 30 sheets of paper she found the contract...so now what, when am i getting paid? she says i am "waiting check request", i pushed back and said well is that 2 days 2 weeks or 2 months? silence. tick tock....finally she says let me check on something leaves me on hold 3 min finally get disc i assume she is going to call me back wait 3 min no call back, called her she says "ok where did we leave off" i mean it wasnt an hour later how does she forget. finally she says she will email her boss and get back with me.


----------



## SnowChick2010

GeminiCon said:


> Anyone look into terminating the contract and if you will get paid for the work completed to date if so?


i was wondering the same thing--i would think so, does it say anything about that in the contract?


----------



## SnowChick2010

GeminiCon said:


> We made the same mistake of doing business with them as well. I didn't like the contract but thought they were just covering their end in case of an incident, I figured keep up with them and we'll be fine. Should of done the research first instead of after. Were in the same spot no answers, replies, or money. And this fmpiolot crap their making us do now is ******** and not even fully set up and ready for us to use i found out from a I.T. guy who actually answers the phone. So im sure it will be around July before were actually paid. My advice to anyone if your considering doing work for them is it is not even close to being worth the hassle and time required.


i have used a lot of complicated billing & uploading systems and this system is a joke. training on it was horrible...1 hour of my life i wont get back-learning nothing other than everybody else not getting paid either.


----------



## 97BlackDiesel

SnowChick2010 said:


> i have used a lot of complicated billing & uploading systems and this system is a joke. training on it was horrible...1 hour of my life i wont get back-learning nothing other than everybody else not getting paid either.


Where r u from


----------



## SnowChick2010

97BlackDiesel said:


> Where r u from


central michigan area and you?


----------



## 97BlackDiesel

We are!!


----------



## SnowChick2010

97BlackDiesel said:


> We are!!


which location do you do?


----------



## 97BlackDiesel

Penn State. Dollar General


----------



## SnowChick2010

we do Vassar dollar general; did you figure out how to use their site? i called yesterday about billing and she says i am waiting check request. I havent been paid anything yet--how many events did you get paid for so far?


----------



## 97BlackDiesel

Half of them I've been paid for. Usually it's about 35 days after invoices are approved. I don't think the system is that hard to use. Check request means u should get a check Monday or Tuesday. They send them out Friday's.


----------



## iceyman

Amazing how this stuff is still going on


----------



## 97BlackDiesel

iceyman said:


> Amazing how this stuff is still going on


It is amazing we all don't just get contracts handed to us. I believe you have to play ball with these companies. That or try and steal contracts from businesses in my area that have been doing the same place for 15 years. Granted I don't just work for nationals. I have other contracts but one place isn't gonna feed my family.


----------



## SnowChick2010

97BlackDiesel said:


> Half of them I've been paid for. Usually it's about 35 days after invoices are approved. I don't think the system is that hard to use. Check request means u should get a check Monday or Tuesday. They send them out Friday's.


they told me no check was being sent for me on Friday


----------



## 97BlackDiesel

Sorry to hear that.


----------



## absolutely

We have been doing three Family Dollar Stores for 4 years now. They have always taken a long time to pay but this year seems to be longer than normal. I called Friday and was told that a check probably won't be cut for another week or two. The pay is ok but with the lack of revenue it makes it harder to justify there pay schedule. It will probably be the last year for us doing them but I probably said that last year as well.


----------



## SnowChick2010

absolutely said:


> We have been doing three Family Dollar Stores for 4 years now. They have always taken a long time to pay but this year seems to be longer than normal. I called Friday and was told that a check probably won't be cut for another week or two. The pay is ok but with the lack of revenue it makes it harder to justify there pay schedule. It will probably be the last year for us doing them but I probably said that last year as well.


i havent been paid anything yet either. my coordinator is frustrating me--she doesnt answer when i ask when i can expect payment, just dead air on the phone. she was supposed to call me back on saturday to let me know if i was on the list of checks being mailed, she didnt call so i called sunday and talked to Brandon in exterior whatever, and he said they didnt have the correct insurance requirements, the cert of ins had the ohio address instead of the az address (shouldnt matter) but didnt have addt ins. lol i org sent her cert of ins on my own and then she asked for one showing addt insured--turns out the coor had received the updated corr ins back in nov and never updated their system so might be why check wasnt sent. i think she is negligent, very unorganized and i am tempted to think she is the coor for all their locations.

Yes i am not doing anything for them next year, paying slow is one thing but i dont trust them, our confidence in them paying 100% of what they owe is what we need to consider. i am going to work on marketing and get my own accounts.


----------



## Scenic1

I have not been paid a dime either. Gave me the line about insurance today. I think they are just stalling.


----------



## SnowChick2010

sorry to hear that. I called and talked to Brandon McCargish on sunday at the toll free # option 8 i think for exterior services or whatever it is. he seemed to care a little bit more. i think they are stalling cause they know their co wont pay us very fast. and i also think the coordinator assigned to us has 100's of locations they are in charge of. it would be hilarious if we got a foot of snow, cause alot of dollar generals wouldnt get done


----------



## Freshwater

Wwwooowww.....really people???
The Op is well respected on this forum, and gets a little slack here. Brian I think you went to the well one to many times here. I hope it all works out for you. Maybe just stick with the good one you've been working with.


----------



## Freshwater

Now for the rest of you..... 
I've read this whole thread and this one takes the cake. None of you read the contract, and if you did you clearly didn't understand what you signed. That contract could have required you to drive to the moon on the first of every month to get paid, and none of you would have known it. None of you even know when they're legally required to pay you. If you think they somehow broke their contract, think again. If you stop doing the work your contracted to do you've broken the contract, and will never get paid. Your all stuck just like hundreds of other companies before you. Going on a online forum and asking what's in your contract that you signed and Is in your hands, says everything. You've backed yourselves into a corner and it's your own fault. I'm not trying to be mean, but you all need to be told this. Asking for other forms of insurance documents is a tactic, having a confusing portal is a tactic, firing office employees has nothing to do with their incompetence, it's a tactic. They don't care about any of that, it's all about not paying you. What's more I have to believe none of you understand the true scope of work you've agreed to, and the true amount of liability your committed to. If someone wants to post a copy of the contract , I will explain your contract to you. I have no snow to plow. Theirs also threads with posted contracts where some of us have explained them already. I hope you all get paid, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## kmoutdoors79

I plow a DG in Wisconsin, I haven't gotten one cent from FS. For the last 2 weeks I call every morning and try to figure out how long it will be till we get something. We are about 70 days out from the first invoice, and everyday that I talk to someone they are going to "escalate" the invoice. That isn't helping, I talked to a manager on Wednesday this week, and she said we should be getting a check out today, guess what, no check. Trying to figure out our options on what we can do to get paid. If we get paid or not we will not sign another contract with this company going forward.


----------



## 97BlackDiesel

Get the lawyers ready. On another note Fernandino and sons actually paid someone. I guess I'm pretty lucky to have gotten a few checks.


----------



## Mr.Markus

This was my first season after dropping all 3rd party bidders from my client list and I can honestly say I'm happier and working for customers who are happier and more grateful. Billing and collections have never been easier without the transference of data to "their"forms for "their" record keeping and I feel like I'm working for myself again with customers I meet face to face.
i even get inquiries from the managers to come back (small town), and I play the game...
"Talk to your head office, let them let you manage." Managers hate hearing that, it hurts their ego...lol


----------



## kmoutdoors79

I just got off the phone with the manager of Exterior Services at FS, got the run around about compliance and that they needed to import a new COI, hopefully a check going out soon but I'm not holding my breath. Does anyone know what will happen if we don't plow the lot when it snows. I don't want to keep servicing this customer if I have to do this to get a buck out of them.


----------



## Randall Ave

I'm sure in your contract, that is spelled out.


----------



## Sawboy

Every. Single. Year. Smh


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I still haven't seen a dime.


----------



## candrmowing

Well I figured id jump in here with my 2 cents. I too used to do Dollar General when IIM had the contracting. Last year we decided not to do them anymore as it took a full 10 months to get paid, for the entire season. So this year when Facility Source calls I spoke with the lady and had her send me a contract to look over. So after looking over the contract i ask some questions like how long after i send you my invoice do you get paid by Dollar General. Any way after visiting for 4 or 5 conversations we decide to give it a try. Wow, this is worse then IIM. So I havent asked them anything about payment, I figure it will be like IIM and ill get it in 6 to 10 months. 

Nope i get this email saying im non compliant, they have no w9, COI, site inspection or signed contract. So I shoot off an email to my contact and shes no longer employed, however I just spoke to her a few days before the email. So its been pretty recent. Now for the life of me I cant get a reply for my new lady. I have re sent all the information via e-mail and still get an email everyday saying they dont have this information. I cant even get her to answer the freakin phone. Shes calls yesterday while im out workin and tell my wife quite rudely that I have to send her this information right now, and that my wife should get ahold of me while shes on the phone and i should leave my jobsite to take care of it. I was in an are with no cell reception and my wife was working so there was no way it was happening. Thank god my wife recorded the conversation. So today I head out the the Dollar general and speak with the manager. Show her the emails and play the recording and say hey cant we get ahold of your general manager? So hopefully the GM is pushing my case up the ladder cause im pissed now. Should i have to fill all of this paperwork out again, no, but i cent even get ahold of the lady to get it done. I did tell the GM and Manager there was no way i was taking care of the site anymore unless they paid me at the time services were rendered after this season. This is way more complicated then even getting stuff done for AT&T.


----------



## SnowChick2010

Freshwater said:


> Now for the rest of you.....
> I've read this whole thread and this one takes the cake. None of you read the contract, and if you did you clearly didn't understand what you signed. That contract could have required you to drive to the moon on the first of every month to get paid, and none of you would have known it. None of you even know when they're legally required to pay you. If you think they somehow broke their contract, think again. If you stop doing the work your contracted to do you've broken the contract, and will never get paid. Your all stuck just like hundreds of other companies before you. Going on a online forum and asking what's in your contract that you signed and Is in your hands, says everything. You've backed yourselves into a corner and it's your own fault. I'm not trying to be mean, but you all need to be told this. Asking for other forms of insurance documents is a tactic, having a confusing portal is a tactic, firing office employees has nothing to do with their incompetence, it's a tactic. They don't care about any of that, it's all about not paying you. What's more I have to believe none of you understand the true scope of work you've agreed to, and the true amount of liability your committed to. If someone wants to post a copy of the contract , I will explain your contract to you. I have no snow to plow. Theirs also threads with posted contracts where some of us have explained them already. I hope you all get paid, but I'm not holding my breath.


WOW Really? Like you are the only with a brain i guess. The rest of us are just idiots. BTW not once did i say i didnt read the contract. We didnt create the thread to get lectured by you. We are communicating with each other thats all. And i certainly dont need you to read the contract to me, good lord.


----------



## SnowChick2010

kmoutdoors79 said:


> I plow a DG in Wisconsin, I haven't gotten one cent from FS. For the last 2 weeks I call every morning and try to figure out how long it will be till we get something. We are about 70 days out from the first invoice, and everyday that I talk to someone they are going to "escalate" the invoice. That isn't helping, I talked to a manager on Wednesday this week, and she said we should be getting a check out today, guess what, no check. Trying to figure out our options on what we can do to get paid. If we get paid or not we will not sign another contract with this company going forward.


they mail checks on friday's and according to the person i talked to they dont know who is getting checks mailed until after 330pm on fridays, or some will say saturdays.


----------



## SnowChick2010

candrmowing said:


> Well I figured id jump in here with my 2 cents. I too used to do Dollar General when IIM had the contracting. Last year we decided not to do them anymore as it took a full 10 months to get paid, for the entire season. So this year when Facility Source calls I spoke with the lady and had her send me a contract to look over. So after looking over the contract i ask some questions like how long after i send you my invoice do you get paid by Dollar General. Any way after visiting for 4 or 5 conversations we decide to give it a try. Wow, this is worse then IIM. So I havent asked them anything about payment, I figure it will be like IIM and ill get it in 6 to 10 months.
> 
> Nope i get this email saying im non compliant, they have no w9, COI, site inspection or signed contract. So I shoot off an email to my contact and shes no longer employed, however I just spoke to her a few days before the email. So its been pretty recent. Now for the life of me I cant get a reply for my new lady. I have re sent all the information via e-mail and still get an email everyday saying they dont have this information. I cant even get her to answer the freakin phone. Shes calls yesterday while im out workin and tell my wife quite rudely that I have to send her this information right now, and that my wife should get ahold of me while shes on the phone and i should leave my jobsite to take care of it. I was in an are with no cell reception and my wife was working so there was no way it was happening. Thank god my wife recorded the conversation. So today I head out the the Dollar general and speak with the manager. Show her the emails and play the recording and say hey cant we get ahold of your general manager? So hopefully the GM is pushing my case up the ladder cause im pissed now. Should i have to fill all of this paperwork out again, no, but i cent even get ahold of the lady to get it done. I did tell the GM and Manager there was no way i was taking care of the site anymore unless they paid me at the time services were rendered after this season. This is way more complicated then even getting stuff done for AT&T.


who was the coordinator that was fired? i cant even get thru on the 866-583-1982 # it doesnt ring. i can call the local # but extension i have for my coor doesnt work.


----------



## Avalanche 2500

Not sure why u plow guys keep throwing your hook+line in the water, when theirs no or slow FISH in the pond ??
To all Good luck Collecting!


----------



## Freshwater

SnowChick2010 said:


> WOW Really? Like you are the only with a brain i guess. The rest of us are just idiots. BTW not once did i say i didnt read the contract. We didnt create the thread to get lectured by you. We are communicating with each other thats all. And i certainly dont need you to read the contract to me, good lord.


Oh ok, like I said I wasn't trying to be mean.  Based on the questions you were asking strangers on a forum it didn't appear that you read it.
But since you did, I'd ask you how you feel about the parts that contradict each other, so you can never truly be in compliance? So they can always get out of paying you.
Or the part where you agreed to salt multiple times but only get paid for 1 salt?
Or that you can't quit because you'll never see a dime if you do, and you might end up owing them money? 
I'm just curious how you feel about agreeing to all of this??? Because you did, all of you did....


----------



## candrmowing

SnowChick2010 said:


> who was the coordinator that was fired? i cant even get thru on the 866-583-1982 # it doesnt ring. i can call the local # but extension i have for my coor doesnt work.


The coordinator i was working with was Jaina Zuchowski. Then i get these e-mails from Shari Spriggs, but never got an answer from her ext. or any e-mails. I finally got ahold of Fredrick Dasse at the 866 number today. Said they had no record of my sending a w-9 or COI, so I forwarded the 2 previous times i had sent them while i was on the phone with him. Even got him to admit there are several people having issues. Sounded like they seriously cleaned house and everyone thats calling is ripping them a new one. I have a suspicion that the coordinators that were let go purged all the account info they were responsible for, which is why they have no record of my items because i have conformation sheets from everything i faxed and emailed(little trick i learned the hard way from dealing with IIM). Still pursuing my complaint with dollar general personnel.

To Freshwater, I refused to sign the original contract they sent me with adobe, and required they amend the salting and pushes to pay each time service is performed and had them e-mail me the contract and i faxed it back (18 pages worth) with conformation of receipt. I specifically asked if the issue was with my contract and it was a no we have a hard copy of your contract. I do still get paid 45 days after they receive payment which blows but it is what it is, AT&T is sorta the same I have to submit monthly invoices and its 30 days after receipt of invoice. Ill finish this contract period and im done with them unless Dollar general decides to do something different. My brother in law tells me that the guy that does snow removal for his company also does dollar general but they pay him at the time of service at the store. I need to get in touch with that guy and see how he did it or if that is even true or not.


----------



## SnowChick2010

candrmowing said:


> The coordinator i was working with was Jaina Zuchowski. Then i get these e-mails from Shari Spriggs, but never got an answer from her ext. or any e-mails. I finally got ahold of Fredrick Dasse at the 866 number today. Said they had no record of my sending a w-9 or COI, so I forwarded the 2 previous times i had sent them while i was on the phone with him. Even got him to admit there are several people having issues. Sounded like they seriously cleaned house and everyone thats calling is ripping them a new one. I have a suspicion that the coordinators that were let go purged all the account info they were responsible for, which is why they have no record of my items because i have conformation sheets from everything i faxed and emailed(little trick i learned the hard way from dealing with IIM). Still pursuing my complaint with dollar general personnel.
> 
> To Freshwater, I refused to sign the original contract they sent me with adobe, and required they amend the salting and pushes to pay each time service is performed and had them e-mail me the contract and i faxed it back (18 pages worth) with conformation of receipt. I specifically asked if the issue was with my contract and it was a no we have a hard copy of your contract. I do still get paid 45 days after they receive payment which blows but it is what it is, AT&T is sorta the same I have to submit monthly invoices and its 30 days after receipt of invoice. Ill finish this contract period and im done with them unless Dollar general decides to do something different. My brother in law tells me that the guy that does snow removal for his company also does dollar general but they pay him at the time of service at the store. I need to get in touch with that guy and see how he did it or if that is even true or not.


shari's my coor, shes there on saturdays and has monday and tuesdays off, try calling her tomorrow. I think they'll pay just slow. At least were not getting alot of snow, if we were their bill would be double. facility source has to pay otherwise it would be really hard for them to find plow co's. Burn a couple thousand plow co's and they'd be ruined on the internet. i wont work for them after this season either. It was a gamble i took, thats why i only took 1 location. keep in touch


----------



## candrmowing

SnowChick2010 said:


> shari's my coor, shes there on saturdays and has monday and tuesdays off, try calling her tomorrow. I think they'll pay just slow. At least were not getting alot of snow, if we were their bill would be double. facility source has to pay otherwise it would be really hard for them to find plow co's. Burn a couple thousand plow co's and they'd be ruined on the internet. i wont work for them after this season either. It was a gamble i took, thats why i only took 1 location. keep in touch


Well thing for me is this is a pretty small town, and I currently am the only Business in town that actually has a business licence and is an actual landscaping and mowing company and have insurance. So I already have about 90% of the businesses in town. I know all the people that work at our local Dollar General. So its pretty hard in a community this size to have to turn away a business. But I fought with IIM, and AGM, and now facility source, which granted the other guys already had me really irritated to begin with.

Im sure the issue is directly related to the folks they let go. The guy i wound up getting ahold of sounded pretty frazzled when i talked to him. I never jumped his case or anything but i did let him know i was pretty upset that i hadnt been able to get ahold of anyone, and wanted to resolve the issue while on the phone with him. He did thank me for not blasting him, so i assumed he had just recently had a phone earlier chewing him out. He claims we have everything worked out, so we will see.


----------



## SnowChick2010

candrmowing said:


> Well thing for me is this is a pretty small town, and I currently am the only Business in town that actually has a business licence and is an actual landscaping and mowing company and have insurance. So I already have about 90% of the businesses in town. I know all the people that work at our local Dollar General. So its pretty hard in a community this size to have to turn away a business. But I fought with IIM, and AGM, and now facility source, which granted the other guys already had me really irritated to begin with.
> 
> Im sure the issue is directly related to the folks they let go. The guy i wound up getting ahold of sounded pretty frazzled when i talked to him. I never jumped his case or anything but i did let him know i was pretty upset that i hadnt been able to get ahold of anyone, and wanted to resolve the issue while on the phone with him. He did thank me for not blasting him, so i assumed he had just recently had a phone earlier chewing him out. He claims we have everything worked out, so we will see.


let me know if you get a check


----------



## 97BlackDiesel

I've gotten 3 or 4 checks from them after resubmitting a w-2. Sent it to a lady in accounting. My issue is they aren't approving some of my invoices. My coordinator said she'd get them approved. I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## SnowChick2010

97BlackDiesel said:


> I've gotten 3 or 4 checks from them after resubmitting a w-2. Sent it to a lady in accounting. My issue is they aren't approving some of my invoices. My coordinator said she'd get them approved. I'm not holding my breath.


how do you know its not approved? what does the status say, most of my say pending check request. i never get thru to anyone in accounting, how did you?


----------



## 97BlackDiesel

SnowChick2010 said:


> how do you know its not approved? what does the status say, most of my say pending check request. i never get thru to anyone in accounting, how did you?


Pending vendor invoice verification is the status before pending client payment. Then it goes into waiting check request. The accounting person contacted me via phone and email. I sent my w-2 over to her and received a check. I can look for the email later and see if I can find it.


----------



## 97BlackDiesel

"Wendy Lehman" <[email protected]>
Wendy Lehman AP Supervisor/Payroll Manager
614-318-1700 Main 602-412-1096 Direct


----------



## SnowChick2010

97BlackDiesel said:


> Pending vendor invoice verification is the status before pending client payment. Then it goes into waiting check request. The accounting person contacted me via phone and email. I sent my w-2 over to her and received a check. I can look for the email later and see if I can find it.


yes please do that would help. 10 out of 14 of my invoices say waiting check request and have been in that status since 1/26/17. i just called talked to option 8 and lots of no details from him "oh i know what the problem is, solved compliance ticket, pushing it thru, hopefully that helps" which my "compliance problem" was fixed few weeks ago when Brandon found the wrong insurance was attached to my account. i left another msg for my coor and accounting. if you have that accounting email address that would be nice--thanks.


----------



## SnowChick2010

97BlackDiesel said:


> "Wendy Lehman" <[email protected]>
> Wendy Lehman AP Supervisor/Payroll Manager
> 614-318-1700 Main 602-412-1096 Direct


ok thanks!


----------



## 97BlackDiesel

Yep hopefully that helps.


----------



## 97BlackDiesel

SnowChick2010 said:


> ok thanks!


Did u contact her?


----------



## SnowChick2010

97BlackDiesel said:


> Did u contact her?


yes i called and left message and emailed her and her out of office alert said she was off monday. i will let you know thanks


----------



## kmoutdoors79

I talked to a manager yesterday and she said she was going to get ahold of accounting see what the hold up is. I just got off the phone with them and accounting was closed in AZ so she would call me back. Looks like we could get 12 inches Thursday and Friday. Not sure if they are going to get plowed.


----------



## SnowChick2010

kmoutdoors79 said:


> I talked to a manager yesterday and she said she was going to get ahold of accounting see what the hold up is. I just got off the phone with them and accounting was closed in AZ so she would call me back. Looks like we could get 12 inches Thursday and Friday. Not sure if they are going to get plowed.


Does it say in contract that if we've quit coming we don't get paid at all? I haven't read it since fall. Your doing dollar general in what area? I left msg acct and no call back yet. But if they have pacific time or whatever maybe they'll call later. Definately everyone has excuse and nobody controls when check sent. We have no snow in forecast last I looked


----------



## kmoutdoors79

I can't find my contract on my macbook and when I go through my emails and find the contract they sent to me it won't open. I do one in Prescott Wisconsin. I call every morning and bug them.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hey y'all, I've got some ocean front property in Arizona for sale....cheap.


Everyone else can see you're getting played, not sure why you can't.


----------



## iceyman

SnowChick2010 said:


> shari's my coor, shes there on saturdays and has monday and tuesdays off, try calling her tomorrow. I think they'll pay just slow. At least were not getting alot of snow, if we were their bill would be double. facility source has to pay otherwise it would be really hard for them to find plow co's. Burn a couple thousand plow co's and they'd be ruined on the internet. i wont work for them after this season either. It was a gamble i took, thats why i only took 1 location. keep in touch


Has to pay??? Hahahah.. same story..different year .. different national .. you people must realize that the whole new staff/cant find paperwork is an elaborate magic show that preys on people like you who need the work and assume you are working for an honest company who will pay you. I do feel sorry for all of you guys who are going to get screwed on half/if not more of what youre owed. Theres a reason countless threads have been dedicated to this topic with a different name in the subject line.


----------



## 97BlackDiesel

I like ocean front. Esp in Arizona.


----------



## SnowChick2010

i never said i needed the work, you are assuming i dont know how to get my own work and you couldnt be any more wrong. i have a marketing background. I worked for a dozen different national chains and regional large co's, only got screwed partially by one and they paid the price cause they lost the account part way thru the season because of me. People on this site are comparing details to help each other not to get ragged on by a know it all.


----------



## SnowChick2010

97BlackDiesel said:


> I like ocean front. Esp in Arizona.


she responded and said check being sent this week, thanks for the help


----------



## iceyman

SnowChick2010 said:


> i never said i needed the work, you are assuming i dont know how to get my own work and you couldnt be any more wrong. i have a marketing background. I worked for a dozen different national chains and regional large co's, only got screwed partially by one and they paid the price cause they lost the account part way thru the season because of me. People on this site are comparing details to help each other not to get ragged on by a know it all.


 Never said you couldnt get your own work, i just don't understand why you would work for these companies if you didnt have to.. 11 years ago we did one storm for a national and quickly realized the hassle we wouldve been put through every storm. We chalked it up as a lesson and moved on.


----------



## 97BlackDiesel

SnowChick2010 said:


> she responded and said check being sent this week, thanks for the help


No problem. Glad to see someone got helped.


----------



## SnowChick2010

iceyman said:


> Never said you couldnt get your own work, i just don't understand why you would work for these companies if you didnt have to.. 11 years ago we did one storm for a national and quickly realized the hassle we wouldve been put through every storm. We chalked it up as a lesson and moved on.


i was experimenting with them, i'm a risk taker and that's not a place to take a risk on. i did google their name and didnt see any complaints until now. i am definitely not a fan of their system.


----------



## Freshwater

SnowChick2010 said:


> i never said i needed the work, you are assuming i dont know how to get my own work and you couldnt be any more wrong. i have a marketing background. I worked for a dozen different national chains and regional large co's, only got screwed partially by one and they paid the price cause they lost the account part way thru the season because of me. People on this site are comparing details to help each other not to get ragged on by a know it all.


Yet with all that background, you keep asking if you can stop plowing them. That's been answered a number of times already. No you can't if you want any chance of seeing a dime. 
Watching you all spin on this hamster wheel is unbelievable.


----------



## SnowChick2010

glad to see we have entertained you....


----------



## 97BlackDiesel

Spinning is fun but now I go to AA. I believe contract does say they will deduct that amount from payment to u if they have to pay another "Plow Jockey". I think next year I'm just gonna plow for beer money.


----------



## leigh

Freshwater said:


> Yet with all that background, you keep asking if you can stop plowing them. That's been answered a number of times already. No you can't if you want any chance of seeing a dime.
> Watching you all spin on this hamster wheel is unbelievable.


This is excruciating! More like a death march of lemmings ,off the cliff to a slow motion smashing on the rocks of insanity and despair!  Maybe a little melodramatic , lets just say its a "bad scene " I read these threads to remind myself to never work for a national again.To each their own. And seriously,I hope you all make out ok !


----------



## 97BlackDiesel

SnowChick2010 said:


> she responded and said check being sent this week, thanks for the help


U get a check yet?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Nothing here.


----------



## kmoutdoors79

So we called this morning to figure out where they were at with getting a check out, were told they had never received a w9 from us. so we sent one in and my wife looked up in our sent mail and there it was the w9 we sent back in November. This company has no idea what is going on, have tried to get a hold of wendy lehman and she hasn't returned our call yet. Accounting won't return our calls either.


----------



## Freshwater

kmoutdoors79 said:


> So we called this morning to figure out where they were at with getting a check out, were told they had never received a w9 from us. so we sent one in and my wife looked up in our sent mail and there it was the w9 we sent back in November. This company has no idea what is going on, have tried to get a hold of wendy lehman and she hasn't returned our call yet. Accounting won't return our calls either.


OMG.... of course you sent your paperwork. They didn't lose anything, they know exactly what their doing. Your all victims of a big scam. Can this thread get anymore bizarre?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater said:


> OMG.... of course you sent your paperwork. They didn't lose anything, they know exactly what their doing. Your all victims of a big scam. Can this thread get anymore bizarre?


Again, this is painfully obvious to all of us standing on the sidelines. I'm really having a hard time with why all those owed money don't see what is as obvious as the nose on their faces.


----------



## dlcs

The hardest part of dealing with these companies, is that the flunkies that answer the phones, don't know anymore than you. Getting past the phone jockey and to someone who actually knows Wth is going on is tough. I have a couple of accounts through USM. I haven't had much trouble with them in 5 years until this year. The one account is paid on time every month the other is always late. The lady I spoke with last week told me they are short handed and can't keep up. Lol. Whatever. Like I said in 5 years I never had a problem, until this year.


----------



## kmoutdoors79

Thanks for the input.


----------



## 97BlackDiesel

kmoutdoors79 said:


> So we called this morning to figure out where they were at with getting a check out, were told they had never received a w9 from us. so we sent one in and my wife looked up in our sent mail and there it was the w9 we sent back in November. This company has no idea what is going on, have tried to get a hold of wendy lehman and she hasn't returned our call yet. Accounting won't return our calls either.


Don't call just email ur w-2 over and ask for a response.


----------



## 97BlackDiesel

Mark Oomkes said:


> Again, this is painfully obvious to all of us standing on the sidelines. I'm really having a hard time with why all those owed money don't see what is as obvious as the nose on their faces.


I've gotten paid on time.I am just trying to help these ppl out. It is painful but I'm not in the hate nationals club. Some pay some don't. I don't just have them as my only account. Surprisingly most snow removal companies in my area literally plow for pennies. Lot that takes an hr to plow and salt goes for less than 100. How they make money I don't know. Maybe you can explain?


----------



## kmoutdoors79

We had turned in all the proper documentation. They never put it into the system. I looked at our past emails and it was tight there from when we originally sent it in November


----------



## kmoutdoors79

97BlackDiesel said:


> I've gotten paid on time.I am just trying to help these ppl out. It is painful but I'm not in the hate nationals club. Some pay some don't. I don't just have them as my only account. Surprisingly most snow removal companies in my area literally plow for pennies. Lot that takes an hr to plow and salt goes for less than 100. How they make money I don't know. Maybe you can explain?


Do you plow for Facility Source?


----------



## 97BlackDiesel

kmoutdoors79 said:


> Do you plow for Facility Source?


Yes. The same happened to me but this lady reached out to me and said u didn't submit ur w-2. This was on a Wednesday I resent it to her and asked if this meant I'm gonna get paid soon. She replied that I would be paid soon and check was here on Tuesday.


----------



## Sawboy

"Some pay, some don't". Wish I had your money, I'd thrown mine away.


----------



## SnowChick2010

he didnt say he gets stiffed all the time-quit reading between the lines.


----------



## Freshwater

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/facility-source-for-dollar-general.168687/
Link to previous thread.
This company was already redflagged on this site. A simple search could have saved you all a big headache.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Y'all ever heard the term "played like a fiddle?" This thread is a perfect definition of it. 

I've stayed out of this thread since its beginning, but damn how stupid are you guys to not see the BS they're pulling on most of you?


----------



## kmoutdoors79

97BlackDiesel said:


> Yes. The same happened to me but this lady reached out to me and said u didn't submit ur w-2. This was on a Wednesday I resent it to her and asked if this meant I'm gonna get paid soon. She replied that I would be paid soon and check was here on Tuesday.


I'm glad you were able to get it figured out. I was told by numerous people that everything looked good, only to find out my coi was wrong and they didn't have the w2. We had sent everything in. We put in a inquiry with accounting and our three oldest invoices are going to take awhile our 4th invoice apparently may be 7-14 days out. I'm really hoping we can this out.


----------



## SnowChick2010

wendy from accounting said a check would be mailed this past week and today the coordinator said i was not on the check run for friday but she put an inquiry into accounting lol. i would like to know if anyone was on the check run. one thing for sure if we got snow across the country alot of dollar generals would not be plowed. today i start calling dollar general maybe look up the executive officer on LinkedIn.


----------



## Freshwater

SnowChick2010 said:


> wendy from accounting said a check would be mailed this past week and today the coordinator said i was not on the check run for friday but she put an inquiry into accounting lol. i would like to know if anyone was on the check run. one thing for sure if we got snow across the country alot of dollar generals would not be plowed. today i start calling dollar general maybe look up the executive officer on LinkedIn.


It also states very clearly in your contract that you can't contact dollar general directly. You'll lose any hope of seeing your money, you'll also put any chance of winning a lawsuit in jeopardy. But you know that because you read your contract.


----------



## Randall Ave

SnowChick2010 said:


> wendy from accounting said a check would be mailed this past week and today the coordinator said i was not on the check run for friday but she put an inquiry into accounting lol. i would like to know if anyone was on the check run. one thing for sure if we got snow across the country alot of dollar generals would not be plowed. today i start calling dollar general maybe look up the executive officer on LinkedIn.


Get your contact out and take it to your attorney. Tell him your concerns, and get his legal opinion on what your course of action should be. How much do they owe you?


----------



## leigh

John_DeereGreen said:


> Y'all ever heard the term "played like a fiddle?" This thread is a perfect definition of it.
> 
> I've stayed out of this thread since its beginning, but damn how stupid are you guys to not see the BS they're pulling on most of you?


This is a very widespread "accepted" strategy, you're basically lending what you are owed interest free! It backfires when a company "burns all it's bridges" and loses its labor pool.But just change your name and its back in business !

A CFO who wants to have lots of cash to invest or speculate in temporary investments (ex. money market funds) to turn the CFO / Treasury function into a profit center.
A slow, cumbersome accounts payable approval system - companies may see little incentive or benefit to accelerating payments to suppliers whereas companies may see benefits in improving other administrative functions.
Errors in your invoices, disputes, and unprocessed credits can cause delays. Note: that is your fault, not the supplier's fault.
Some people and some companies are mean and unpleasant; these companies will pay big, powerful suppliers and delay small suppliers.
 So learn from this situation and in the future we/you can all make informed decisions.Again I hope this works out for y'all


----------



## SnowChick2010

Randall Ave said:


> Get your contact out and take it to your attorney. Tell him your concerns, and get his legal opinion on what your course of action should be. How much do they owe you?


$2400. could be triple that if we actually had snow. haha LinkedIn has all the names at facility source on lock down, you cant see their names.


----------



## leigh

This is very revealing -

*"Really..don't work here"  *
_ Star Star Star Star Star _


Work/Life Balance
Culture & Values
Career Opportunities
Comp & Benefits
Senior Management
Former Employee - Exterior Service Coordinator in Columbus, OH
Former Employee - Exterior Service Coordinator in Columbus, OH

Doesn't Recommend
Negative Outlook
No opinion of CEO

I worked at FacilitySource full-time (Less than a year)

Pros

Decent pay and starting vacation

Cons

There is not enough room. The management here in exterior department is horrible. The director and VP in particular. This is their answer to many issues is hire a director. That person just added to the overall mistreatment of employees. Forced to work extrememe hours and employees treated with zero respect. They are treated like robots with no breaking point. And they also treat vendors with zero regard.

Aver… age tenure is 6 months in this area. Need I say more?Show More

Advice to Management

Fire VP AND DIRECTOR and then start fresh.

Don't take on more business until you have the infrastructure to support the business you currently have.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I was told my check is in the mail.....should I believe it?


----------



## John_DeereGreen

A check is about as likely to be in the mail to contractors that did the work as there is a check made payable to my dog.


----------



## Randall Ave

He's hungry and waiting!!


----------



## leigh

Mark Oomkes said:


> I was told my check is in the mail.....should I believe it?


With all their super efficient technologies (hoops they make you jump through) it's surprising that they don't save postage and printing and just direct deposit! But then again would you give them your acc # and routing # ! Probably clean everyone out !


----------



## iceyman

leigh said:


> With all their super efficient technologies (hoops they make you jump through) it's surprising that they don't save postage and printing and just direct deposit! But then again would you give them your acc # and routing # ! Probably clean everyone out !


----------



## lawnboy

They owe me about 30k. I've been reluctant to comment but been reading the posts consistently. Same story. Wendy did promise a check this week so we will see. Last year got screwed for about 6k from innovation. Thought it would be better but hasn't been so far.


----------



## SnowChick2010

lawnboy said:


> They owe me about 30k. I've been reluctant to comment but been reading the posts consistently. Same story. Wendy did promise a check this week so we will see. Last year got screwed for about 6k from innovation. Thought it would be better but hasn't been so far.


omg how do they owe you so much? how many locations do you have? you can call today press option 8 and they will tell you if you were on the list to have check mailed. promise from her means nothing-she promised me and i was told i was not on the list. i kinda wonder if anyone was on the list.


----------



## SnowChick2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> I was told my check is in the mail.....should I believe it?


call press option 8 today and they will tell you if you were on the list to have a check mailed.


----------



## ALC-GregH

I can't feel sorry for you guys that are not getting paid. You need to be a little wiser to the nationals. You hear stories about them every year looking for the next victim yet you sign your life away. Then waste how much of you time chasing down money and in turn loose a big chunk of profit. Let alone the stress you put on yourself. Why would ANYONE entertain the thought of working with a national?


----------



## Freshwater

SnowChick2010 said:


> omg how do they owe you so much? how many locations do you have? you can call today press option 8 and they will tell you if you were on the list to have check mailed. promise from her means nothing-she promised me and i was told i was not on the list. i kinda wonder if anyone was on the list.


They owe him so much because the way the contracts are written you basically agree to work for free. They pay a few contractors here or there to keep the chum in the water. All these people posting are not lying to you, yes cynical, but not lying. Nothing they tell you, or they're phone system tells you can be believed. Your choice is to leave the 2400 on the table and break away, or keep servicing and pray your the chum.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

ALC-GregH said:


> I can't feel sorry for you guys that are not getting paid. You need to be a little wiser to the nationals. You hear stories about them every year looking for the next victim yet you sign your life away. Then waste how much of you time chasing down money and in turn loose a big chunk of profit. Let alone the stress you put on yourself. Why would ANYONE entertain the thought of working with a national?


Because some nationals are good to work for, and with. We have a couple that pay very well, and like clockwork on time. Why would I not work for those ones?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnowChick2010 said:


> call press option 8 today and they will tell you if you were on the list to have a check mailed.


Even if I don't work for them?


----------



## SnowChick2010

John_DeereGreen said:


> Because some nationals are good to work for, and with. We have a couple that pay very well, and like clockwork on time. Why would I not work for those ones?


people are quick to judge


----------



## John_DeereGreen

SnowChick2010 said:


> people are quick to judge


I sure as hell wouldn't work for this group of clowns! My dogs are more organized then this company appears to be.


----------



## Freshwater

John_DeereGreen said:


> Because some nationals are good to work for, and with. We have a couple that pay very well, and like clockwork on time. Why would I not work for those ones?


You've found a few good ones, even the OP worked for a few good ones. There lies the problem, bad ones like this one blend in very well, and you can't tell untill it's too late. That's why alot of us say don't work for any of them. If there was a good way to tell them apart, yes. Of course nobody expects any of us to quit working for companies that have proven to be good. That's also why the bad ones pay good sometimes, just enough to keep the confusion on boards like this. It's a real mess for sure.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Not saying it's foolproof, but every time I've read a contract from an NSP and it's been written such as this one (they were trying to get us to work for them last fall) there has been a thread with multiple contractors that haven't been paid.


----------



## Randall Ave

No one ever posts the names of the ones that pay.


----------



## Mr.Markus

No one ever posts the contracts either, most are governed by NDAs. In fact most of the people complaining here are in violation of their contracts for discussing them on a public forum.


----------



## lawnboy

SnowChick2010 said:


> omg how do they owe you so much? how many locations do you have? you can call today press option 8 and they will tell you if you were on the list to have check mailed. promise from her means nothing-she promised me and i was told i was not on the list. i kinda wonder if anyone was on the list.


They owe me so much because we had a ton of snow in December plus I do several of the stores. Thanks for the advise on calling. I'll do that tomorrow. I work for about 8 other management companies including USM, dentco, and shields. I have absolutely no issues getting paid from any of them ever. I actually enjoy working with usm as I feel they are very organized. That is my main problem with facility source . You cant check to see if you are on the same page with them ever nor can you get ahold of anyone. Very disorganized. Maybe it's just that they werent ready for this big of a contract . However no one has had snow in a month or so so it seems like that should of given adequate time to get caught up.


----------



## Freshwater

John_DeereGreen said:


> Not saying it's foolproof, but every time I've read a contract from an NSP and it's been written such as this one (they were trying to get us to work for them last fall) there has been a thread with multiple contractors that haven't been paid.


What do the good contracts look like? As opposed to the bad ones? I know what a good contract should look like, and I've read a couple of these garbage ones. I don't think I've seen one posted from a national with a good rep.


----------



## 97BlackDiesel

Yeah I mean at this rate with no snow coming they aren't worried about it. So they can take their good ol time. I say I'll be blessed to see another dime. That's why having your own contracts is way better and also diversifying your business is good too. Don't need good weather to put up Sheetrock or install tile. I'm learning an invaluable lesson on why nsp's suck.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Randall Ave said:


> No one ever posts the names of the ones that pay.


Divisions Maintenance Group is hands down the best I've worked with. These guys make everyone else look like clowns once you've worked with them. I wouldn't hesitate to take anything they offered. We have 5 accounts with them, and their price is actually higher than my bid would have been on 3 of the 5. The other 2 are within $500.

Brickman/Brightview is ok on payment as long as you actually use the reporting/check in system. If you don't, they'll jerk you around for weeks, if not months. They also aren't the easiest to get answers out of at contract award time. Last fall they jerked us around for about 6 weeks.

We did about 20k a season for 3 years for SMS Assist a few years back that went perfectly. I know their reputation here isn't stellar but we worked with them for 4 seasons and had no issues at all.

Tegrete has been good, once you get around the bs of the client still having powers to make decisions, then passing it to Tegrete.

I know this is taking the thread off course, but these are my experiences. I know there's 2 other contractors on here from Ohio that have had an excellent experience with Divisions.


----------



## SnowChick2010

lawnboy said:


> They owe me so much because we had a ton of snow in December plus I do several of the stores. Thanks for the advise on calling. I'll do that tomorrow. I work for about 8 other management companies including USM, dentco, and shields. I have absolutely no issues getting paid from any of them ever. I actually enjoy working with usm as I feel they are very organized. That is my main problem with facility source . You cant check to see if you are on the same page with them ever nor can you get ahold of anyone. Very disorganized. Maybe it's just that they werent ready for this big of a contract . However no one has had snow in a month or so so it seems like that should of given adequate time to get caught up.


they are actually open every day. your coordinator might not be but that option #8 is (might be 24 hours). yes very unorganized, you can almost see their desk thru the phone. but i am sure by design tho.


----------



## Randall Ave

Per their website, you should be able to contact someone 24/7.


----------



## leigh

Randall Ave said:


> Per their website, you should be able to contact someone 24/7.


Unless you're looking for payment,then they're in the potty!


----------



## Randall Ave

leigh said:


> Unless you're looking for payment,then they're in the potty!


I had this with a trucking company. I'm in Jersey, there in Texas. Took seven months of badgering them, the first check bounced. But I finally got paid. My point is, don't give up. Call them every day, constant email. And keep a log of everything, if you call, write it down. If you end up in court. It can't hurt.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Bouncing a check is perfect. That's open admission they owe you money.


----------



## Randall Ave

John_DeereGreen said:


> Bouncing a check is perfect. That's open admission they owe you money.


The kicker was the good check was made out wrong, in my favor. Darn it, forgot to mention that to them. But if I figured out all the desk time to get paid, I'm still in the red.


----------



## ALC-GregH

Randall Ave said:


> The kicker was the good check was made out wrong, in my favor. Darn it, forgot to mention that to them. But if I figured out all the desk time to get paid, I'm still in the red.


If you have to chase the money, you are not getting paid what you agreed to in the contract. That is one of my points. I bet the guy's signing with the Nationals have gray hair. LOL


----------



## 97BlackDiesel

ALC-GregH said:


> If you have to chase the money, you are not getting paid what you agreed to in the contract. That is one of my points. I bet the guy's signing with the Nationals have gray hair. LOL


Not gray hair just no hair.


----------



## 97BlackDiesel

Now nobody can answer the phone.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

The proverbial carrot in front of the donkey is shrinking every week...less and less chance of snow...less and less chance of being paid...


----------



## Randall Ave

What they need is a big snow to be on its way. As soon as I typed that, it hit me it would not matter. There in the Titanic, ice burg ahead. And the owners already left in the only life boat. If they haven't already, take the contract to your attorney. Have him fire some correspondence to the company.


----------



## SnowChick2010

they said they mailed check for half the invoices on 2-27 said was mailed. today is 3-3 no check in the mail. maybe they mailed it from outer space. and of course i look in the system and 5 of the invoices updated to pending invoice blah blah on 3-3 so i bet it wasnt mailed til today.


----------



## Randall Ave

Well, where are you, and where I the check being mailed from. Now I have found the processing date of the check isn't always the mailing date. I always add 4 days. I have a customer right now, is three months behind, owes 7000.00 in repairs. But two of their trucks are here, and they ain't leaving till I'm paid.


----------



## SnowChick2010

they have 3 addresses so i dont know, the phone calls are an ohio #.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I am really surprised we don't see more plow trucks buried in the front door of businesses that they are not allowed to contact....
Seems like a great way to make them call me...


----------



## SnowChick2010

ha ha yup. i got a check today for half of the invoices. i would have been a nervous wreck if we had a normal winter.


----------



## Randall Ave

SnowChick2010 said:


> ha ha yup. i got a check today for half of the invoices. i would have been a nervous wreck if we had a normal winter.


Well that's some positive news. Hopefully you will get the balance of it. Thumbs Up


----------



## 97BlackDiesel

SnowChick2010 said:


> ha ha yup. i got a check today for half of the invoices. i would have been a nervous wreck if we had a normal winter.


Glad to see u got paid. I'm waiting for another k that's been approved but now no other invoices are getting approved and no one can answer or return calls.


----------



## SnowChick2010

what step are they in?


----------



## 97BlackDiesel

SnowChick2010 said:


> what step are they in?


Pviv and wciu and 3 are in wcr


----------



## SnowChick2010

all mine say wcr except for a few say solve, wonder what that means--might of been an inquiry wondering where i was at, was late one day when snow came late in the morning


----------



## iceyman

97BlackDiesel said:


> Pviv and wciu and 3 are in wcr


----------



## 97BlackDiesel

iceyman said:


>


Not looking good


----------



## 97BlackDiesel

Snows coming in tonight and no work orders in the system. I guess I don't plow then.


----------



## Randall Ave

So if a storm is coming, they notify you ahead of time? How far behind are they?


----------



## 97BlackDiesel

Randall Ave said:


> So if a storm is coming, they notify you ahead of time? How far behind are they?


Usually by now there's a pending work order


----------



## Randall Ave

They don't seem like the most organized group. I would send them a email. Asking about their intentions on dealing with the storm. This way your somewhat covered if they state you didn't perform needed service. And I would give the place a drive buy to see if anyone else is plowing it.


----------



## SnowChick2010

97BlackDiesel said:


> Snows coming in tonight and no work orders in the system. I guess I don't plow then.


i think i only had a work order in the system ahead a time once, and that was at the beginning of the season. i always have to ask for a work order once i am done. maybe your coordinator was ahead of the game. i email my coordinator and cc exterior services for the work order after work done (thats what she told me to do) then i get it about 25% of the time, usually dont so i end up calling exterior services option and they enter the work order right then. why do you think somebody else is plowing? i think they would send you a notice if they fired you. cause i originally had 2 locations even signed the contract and they said there was a mistake and it was awarded to someone else so they sent me a email notice to void the one location (thank god). did you get any more checks? i just got the one which was half.


----------



## 97BlackDiesel

yes got a small one on tuesday still got getting old invoices approved


----------



## sota

Randall Ave said:


> Well, where are you, and where I the check being mailed from. Now I have found the processing date of the check isn't always the mailing date. I always add 4 days. I have a customer right now, is three months behind, owes 7000.00 in repairs. But two of their trucks are here, and they ain't leaving till I'm paid.


How long until you can file for a lien on the trucks? 90 days out like that i'd be putting in the papers.


----------



## 97BlackDiesel

Likelyhood of FS getting dropped by DG?


----------



## ManleyWelding

I joined this site because I took over plowing snow for the DG in my little town after they couldn't find anyone else and there was a snow storm coming in. We had done the plowing when they first opened in their new location and doing the lawn care, but the last management company made it so the snow removal wasn't worth it. The guy I originally dealt with isn't there and I've only been getting the run around, finally got a new account manager but been getting the run around from him. Tried to renegotiate my fee, then tells me, contradicting what I was originally told, that I can't get paid until I sign the contract, which THEY NEVER SENT ME. When I finally got it, he tried to slip their prices back in it. Plus they put a bunch of other BS in there you're supposed to do that they never tell you about up front. 

I'll go through this post completely tonight, the store manager loves my work, and for having to have the amount of liability insurance they require, not many here can even do the work nor want to. Has anyone gotten a corporate number for Dollar General? The store manager and district manager have been helpful as non of their other snow removal for DG here have been paid either, but they are working too slow and I feel going directly to DG about this would be more effective.


----------



## framer1901

Why one would even consider putting some cubicle monkey on the other side of the country in between you and your money is beyond me....

If the money was super fantastic, you'd think about it, but it ain't great....

Over and over again, you hear these stories....


----------



## John_DeereGreen

framer1901 said:


> Why one would even consider putting some cubicle monkey on the other side of the country in between you and your money is beyond me....


Cubicle monkey....

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## On a Call

Who is handling them now ?? 
I always got paid on time...then a large company under bid us and then they messed up. MIght go after them again ??
But...it depends on who is handling them. ?????


----------



## ManleyWelding

(615) 855-4000 Dollar General Corporate

I stayed on the line until I got a operator, told her why I was calling, got transferred to some Colton, got a voicemail, left a message explaining I haven't gotten paid and haven't been able to get a hold of anyone at Facility Source, either by phone or email.

framer1901, the money would be good if they would pay! I've already done the work, Dollar General Manager knows I do the work, her DM knows I do the work, they have my invoices, she's confirmed to me Facility Source has been paid for these invoices, and they have yet to even try to lie to me and say they sending me a payment or anything.


----------



## ManleyWelding

On a Call said:


> Who is handling them now ??
> I always got paid on time...then a large company under bid us and then they messed up. MIght go after them again ??
> But...it depends on who is handling them. ?????


Says right on the title, Facility Source, I wouldn't deal with them unless you got 8 hours a day to sit on the phone and try to harass them to get anything done.


----------



## framer1901

"framer1901, the money would be good if they would pay! I've already done the work, Dollar General Manager knows I do the work, her DM knows I do the work, they have my invoices, she's confirmed to me Facility Source has been paid for these invoices, and they have yet to even try to lie to me and say they sending me a payment or anything."

Is the money good with the chase involved? Is the money good if they deny 10% of your services? Do you NEED that work?

The junk cheating service the pharmacy down the road receives, salting at 11am with snow forecast at midnight and salting again - being done by a one man show that lives in an apartment complex that we also maintain. From the truck and residence, I doubt that guy can afford to not get paid, maybe he needs the work, but he probably needs paid more......

Years ago, we worked for AGM doing the local Bob Evans, for whatever the reason, Bob didn't pay AGM in full, AGM didn't pay me in full - I lost the profit plus a small amount from that account. I spoke with corporate, I found out what the deal was from their side of things - too bad, we ain't getting paid.

The lady at Corp was great, we spoke a lot about management companies and their perceived benifits. I stressed to here that they trust these store managers with keys, they trust they'll make pancakes the right way, they are trusted to hire employees - why not trust they'll make great decisions in hiring subcontractors? Well, the other problem was continuity across the country with the landscape - I asked, why don't you give them a spec sheet to bid from that covers upstate NY as well as Arizona? Short of it is we work for Bob direct, we bid using their spec sheet and Bob is probably saving money without paying the middle man. The people in Erie PA are safe and I get paid, life is good.

Wants and Needs - if you NEED to work for some middle man, you should really consider finding another line of business. If you WANT to work with them, well, enjoy the pain, you asked for it!

I'm sure there are just as many good stories as bad when it comes to management companies - the thing is why risk it? You shouldn't need the work right?


----------



## ManleyWelding

framer1901 said:


> I'm sure there are just as many good stories as bad when it comes to management companies - the thing is why risk it? You shouldn't need the work right?


This is the first time working with Facility Source. Dollar General's last management company was slow but they did pay. My main business is a welding shop and I'm used to companies that take 45 days to pay, but I don't expect the runaround as much as this place has. But to answer your question is no it's not worth the hassle and unlike others, I have not and will not sign their bull**** contract. So I'm free to seek any kind of legal action I can against them or Dollar General for my services already rendered. My state also only requires verbal agreements, and I was never given any kind of contract before the work started.

I'm also not the only person in this state with the same story, they really dropped the ball here by waiting until the first snowstorm to secure snow removal, and then they fired the account manager and went the whole season without following up. At this point if I get paid or I get it so they face legal action for theft of services, either would satisfy me.

But this summer they'll be looking for lawn care and come begging because we were doing the store here in town and one 70 miles away, if that tells you how hard it is to find companies to work here. I'll leverage for my snow removal check then, and then tell them to piss off. I'll deal with DG directly but never one of their management companies again.


----------



## TPCLandscaping

pretty happy i backed out of the contract with them before the season started.


----------



## Defcon 5

framer1901 said:


> Why one would even consider putting some cubicle monkey on the other side of the country in between you and your money is beyond me....
> 
> If the money was super fantastic, you'd think
> 
> about it, but it ain't great....
> 
> Over and over again, you hear these stories....


That's a good one...We have Union Monkeys..Lawn-Snow Monkeys...Now we have cubicle Monkeys...Thumbs Up


----------



## 97BlackDiesel

Anyone get a check yet?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Nothing here.


----------



## 97BlackDiesel

Mark Oomkes said:


> Nothing here.


Wow thats surprising.


----------



## ocplowco

First time post been hiding in the snow banks for a while. I have several dollar general stores and am own 7,000 + have received a couple of small check.

Got a call today, you could tell that the person on the other end of the phone was reading a prepared statement stating and i quote ((we are currently experiencing internal configuration problems,which is leading to this delay in payments. we are urgently working to resolve this matter and payments will be made in accordance with general payment terms once documents are properly submitted. you should anticipate payment within 40 days...)) i asked if they would email me a copy of the letter, and he did...


----------



## Randall Ave

Welcome to the site. He's the defensive end. Gives out a story to buy them more time. I hope you guys get paid. And before the next season.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

97BlackDiesel said:


> Wow thats surprising.


Not really.....


----------



## 97BlackDiesel

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not really.....


Yes I know I'm sarcastic just like u.


----------



## 97BlackDiesel

Anyone here anything from these clowns?


----------



## Randall Ave

The season is bout over. I hope ya get paid. If ya get your money. Tell em to sign you up for next year. Then first snow, just don't go. Call them up and ask them how it feels.


----------



## Avalanche 2500

Avalanche 2500 said:


> Not sure why u plow guys keep throwing your hook+line in the water, when theirs no or slow FISH in the pond ??
> To all Good luck Collecting!


I'll repost.


----------



## snowplower1

HAHA I got an email from these guys last week that they were awarded the landscaping sites for all the Speedways and Rite aids. The rite aids always look like crap here. not even going to respond after reading all this


----------



## Randall Ave

snowplower1 said:


> HAHA I got an email from these guys last week that they were awarded the landscaping sites for all the Speedways and Rite aids. The rite aids always look like crap here. not even going to respond after reading all this


Was it a general email, or did they ask for prices


----------



## snowplower1

general email asking to reply if we were interested in any sites. would love to do the speedways but i'm not working with these guys.


----------



## MCStrawberry

Brian Young said:


> Just seeing if anyone else is getting the run a round about payments from these companies. Before anyone throws their 2 cents in about nsp's, sorry don't need your opinions, we've worked with a bunch with very little issues. This is our first year with Facility Source and all I can say is not impressed! Account managers (if you can call them that) are virtually impossible to get a hold of and so far have given us nothing but excuses as to why no one's getting paid. Just seeing if anyone who works for them is having the same issues, thanks


Bryan I was told on March 17, 2017 that my check was cut from Facility Source. This was for work I did in January. The first week to be exact. I am not dealing with this anymore. We are homeless because of this contract. Living in a hotel for the first time ever in my entire life. Still jumped through hopes. No one is on the same page. Workers who work for me threaten to sue me because we have been waiting so long. This is sad, because I am a female owned business. I have had to apply for government assistance because invoices are past 90 days. No funds. You think Facility Source cares. They could care less. They owe me over $19,000. I haven't seen a dime and their attorney signed the contract but still no check.


----------



## Randall Ave

MCStrawberry said:


> Bryan I was told on March 17, 2017 that my check was cut from Facility Source. This was for work I did in January. The first week to be exact. I am not dealing with this anymore. We are homeless because of this contract. Living in a hotel for the first time ever in my entire life. Still jumped through hopes. No one is on the same page. Workers who work for me threaten to sue me because we have been waiting so long. This is sad, because I am a female owned business. I have had to apply for government assistance because invoices are past 90 days. No funds. You think Facility Source cares. They could care less. They owe me over $19,000. I haven't seen a dime and their attorney signed the contract but still no check.


If you're in that kind of financial shape. You may be able to get some legal assistance from your county. Try to file a lawsuit against them, do some research, you have nothing to loose.


----------



## MCStrawberry

Randall Ave said:


> If you're in that kind of financial shape. You may be able to get some legal assistance from your county. Try to file a lawsuit against them, do some research, you have nothing to loose.


Thank you. I been a government contractor for 17 years first time dealing with the private industry. Never again!!! EVER.


----------



## Sawboy

MCStrawberry said:


> Thank you. I been a government contractor for 17 years first time dealing with the private industry. Never again!!! EVER.


Nothing wrong with private industry. Everything wrong with Nationals. Big difference. Hope it works out for ya.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

MCStrawberry said:


> Bryan I was told on March 17, 2017 that my check was cut from Facility Source. This was for work I did in January. The first week to be exact. I am not dealing with this anymore. We are homeless because of this contract. Living in a hotel for the first time ever in my entire life. Still jumped through hopes. No one is on the same page. Workers who work for me threaten to sue me because we have been waiting so long. This is sad, because I am a female owned business. I have had to apply for government assistance because invoices are past 90 days. No funds. You think Facility Source cares. They could care less. They owe me over $19,000. I haven't seen a dime and their attorney signed the contract but still no check.


19k and you're homeless over it?

Have any of you heard of factoring invoices? It may be something to consider, let someone else chase them for the money.

Sorry for your misfortune, but if you'd read any of the contract they sent you, the writing was on the wall for a royal screwing.


----------



## Randall Ave

I do some municipal work. Once you know the routine, it's not that bad, and unless there is a big screw up. You know your getting paid.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Randall Ave said:


> I do some municipal work. Once you know the routine, it's not that bad, and unless there is a big screw up. You know your getting paid.


Agreed. Our municipal stuff pays like clockwork. Fast and consistent.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mr.Markus said:


> I am really surprised we don't see more plow trucks buried in the front door of businesses that they are not allowed to contact....
> Seems like a great way to make them call me...


I thought I would regret writing this...
But a few pages along and it still works for me...


----------



## TPCLandscaping

MCStrawberry said:


> Bryan I was told on March 17, 2017 that my check was cut from Facility Source. This was for work I did in January. The first week to be exact. I am not dealing with this anymore. We are homeless because of this contract. Living in a hotel for the first time ever in my entire life. Still jumped through hopes. No one is on the same page. Workers who work for me threaten to sue me because we have been waiting so long. This is sad, because I am a female owned business. I have had to apply for government assistance because invoices are past 90 days. No funds. You think Facility Source cares. They could care less. They owe me over $19,000. I haven't seen a dime and their attorney signed the contract but still no check.


Why would one contract cause you to live in a hotel? sounds like you have more issues than Facility source. And does being a woman owned business make it different? woman owned businesses here get a lot more benefits and gov't grants.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

TPCLandscaping said:


> Why would one contract cause you to live in a hotel? sounds like you have more issues than Facility source. And does being a woman owned business make it different? woman owned businesses here get a lot more benefits and gov't grants.


Kind of what I was getting at, just a little more blunt.


----------



## blowerman

MCStrawberry said:


> Thank you. I been a government contractor for 17 years first time dealing with the private industry. Never again!!! EVER.


Typically I wouldn't chime in, but this one makes me wonder....
After 17 years, mainly doing gov. contracts you can't carry $19k?
Sorry to hear of your delema, but you shouldn't be in business.

We (and several on this site) sit on fairly large "revivables" I imagine and still make it. Some of us also tangle with national management companies and survive.


----------



## TPCLandscaping

blowerman said:


> Typically I wouldn't chime in, but this one makes me wonder....
> After 17 years, mainly doing gov. contracts you can't carry $19k?
> Sorry to hear of your delema, but you shouldn't be in business.
> 
> We (and several on this site) sit on fairly large "revivables" I imagine and still make it. Some of us also tangle with national management companies and survive.


her gov't contracts are probably her EBT card...


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Maybe she should start doing commercial installs...40k plus in materials and labor for 60-90 days...


----------



## Randall Ave

I'm not going to throw her under the bus. My guess is they ventured away from their normal routine, and it didn't go as planned. Government work, you no on that particular day, you go get your check. But as we all know, the private sector can be a challenge.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> I'm not going to throw her under the bus. My guess is they ventured away from their normal routine, and it didn't go as planned. Government work, you no on that particular day, you go get your check. But as we all know, the private sector can be a challenge.


Most likely the case but in business you must be able to shoulder the expenses until you get paid. We make sure no matter what our employees are paid on a regular basis. We put out a ton of money this winter in expansion and havent seen much if any return due to the crap weather weve been having. But you march thru it and when the weather turns you see the return on the investment. Hopefully lol


----------



## 97BlackDiesel

Ah the snow plow lifestyle and what a lifestyle it is. No one wants to pay including local businesses.


----------



## iceyman

97BlackDiesel said:


> Ah the snow plow lifestyle and what a lifestyle it is. No one wants to pay including local businesses.


You just know how to pick winners eh


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> You just know how to pick winners eh


Well nobody seems to want to pay for truck repair lately either. But they keep calling wanting more repairs, and credit.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Well nobody seems to want to pay for truck repair lately either. But they keep calling wanting more repairs, and credit.


Maybe the putrid weather of late has people pinching


----------



## bluejlandscaper

iceyman said:


> Maybe the putrid weather of late has people pinching


I don't know about the financial status of Dollar General, but they are building two new stores within 5 miles of me. Seems strange that they can build new stores, but not pay for snow plowing service, of their existing stores. What the heck! I'm going to be following this thread, as I was considering bidding on the closest store to me, this summer. Hopefully all you guys will get paid.


----------



## Randall Ave

Dollar general probably paid facility source.


----------



## Freshwater

Randall Ave said:


> Dollar general probably paid facility source.


Of course they did.


----------



## 97BlackDiesel

Freshwater said:


> Of course they did.


Exactly. At least I haven't lost my house over it. Could be worse.


----------



## iceyman

bluejlandscaper said:


> I don't know about the financial status of Dollar General, but they are building two new stores within 5 miles of me. Seems strange that they can build new stores, but not pay for snow plowing service, of their existing stores. What the heck! I'm going to be following this thread, as I was considering bidding on the closest store to me, this summer. Hopefully all you guys will get paid.


Ur late to the party


----------



## SnowChick2010

has anyone received any payments lately? i only received the one check. That was about a month ago or more. i havent even tried to call them but a few times--it just downs my mood lol. some dummy calls every now and again with a script that makes no sense. like why are you calling if you dont know anything...your just putting me in a bad mood--actually told him that. i will never work for them again dont trust them one bit.


----------



## Randall Ave

SnowChick2010 said:


> has anyone received any payments lately? i only received the one check. That was about a month ago or more. i havent even tried to call them but a few times--it just downs my mood lol. some dummy calls every now and again with a script that makes no sense. like why are you calling if you dont know anything...your just putting me in a bad mood--actually told him that. i will never work for them again dont trust them one bit.


Don't give up calling, or email them. I'm relentless about it. I don't stop hounding till I'm paid.


----------



## SnowChick2010

i just call exterior services lol left message; i will start calling every day next week--i just was busy lately with work--i have a full time job too. so what have they told you when you called?


----------



## SnowChick2010

SnowChick2010 said:


> i just call exterior services lol left message; i will start calling every day next week--i just was busy lately with work--i have a full time job too. so what have they told you when you called?


i meant i just called exterior services


----------



## 97BlackDiesel

Got a very small check 2 weeks ago. Now no invoices are moving in the system. I call and once every 4 times I get someone.


----------



## Randall Ave

I was meaning overdue accounts in general. If you don't call, they think you don't need the money.


----------



## SnowChick2010

ok thanks


----------



## Charles

bluejlandscaper said:


> I don't know about the financial status of Dollar General, but they are building two new stores within 5 miles of me. Seems strange that they can build new stores, but not pay for snow plowing service, of their existing stores. What the heck! I'm going to be following this thread, as I was considering bidding on the closest store to me, this summer. Hopefully all you guys will get paid.


Their stores are growing like weeds in the SE. They will pop up where there is no other businesses in site sometimes. Just amazing...Horses, Cattle, chickens, Dollar General:laugh:


----------



## Randall Ave

Yes Charles, they are all over. Someone has to sell the low grade Chinese items that Walmart won't even carry. As far as these guys/gals getting paid. I've found that the more annoying you are to the client on payment. The better chance of getting paid.


----------



## FredG

Randall Ave said:


> Yes Charles, they are all over. Someone has to sell the low grade Chinese items that Walmart won't even carry. As far as these guys/gals getting paid. I've found that the more annoying you are to the client on payment. The better chance of getting paid.


It will definitely help to be a thorn in the side. The bearing that makes the most noise gets all the grease. lol


----------



## leolkfrm

only thing i buy there is la awesome cleaner!...dont know whats in it but it works great, biodegradable


----------



## Randall Ave

leolkfrm said:


> only thing i buy there is la awesome cleaner!...dont know whats in it but it works great, biodegradable


Its got all the Chinese leftover chemicals that they won't flush down the john.


----------



## DB823

Brian Young said:


> Just seeing if anyone else is getting the run a round about payments from these companies. Before anyone throws their 2 cents in about nsp's, sorry don't need your opinions, we've worked with a bunch with very little issues. This is our first year with Facility Source and all I can say is not impressed! Account managers (if you can call them that) are virtually impossible to get a hold of and so far have given us nothing but excuses as to why no one's getting paid. Just seeing if anyone who works for them is having the same issues, thanks


Hi Brian,
I take care of three Dollar Generals in CT. I have a received very little payment. After numerous calls and attempts to get paid I have not gotten anywhere. They keep giving me all kinds of excuses, and trying to actually get ahold of anyone in facility source is near impossible.


----------



## Freshwater

Pete and repeat were sitting on a branch, Pete fell off and who was left..........repeat....
Pete and repeat.......well you get the idea. 
Kinda the story of this thread.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I really don't have a dog in this fight.

Here's a link to Todd Vasos' linked In page. https://www.linkedin.com/start/view-full-profile?_ed=0_OboI5xDKgvS36MuPKocdefqu5lvsBFEdsMlSA8iXTgyZ4choiSLezaYZez6b8LcB&trk=public_profile_atf-view-full"

CEO of Dollar Store
Sign up and leave him a message, here's a hint, be nice, be creative.
Do some research and title it with something he might open. Ex.if he's poised to retire "Congratulations on you retirement" you get the idea, get to the point directly." Did you know that facility source is not paying contractors at your stores? This is damaging to your business and shareholders. HTH


----------



## DB823

Mr.Markus said:


> I really don't have a dog in this fight.
> 
> Here's a link to Todd Vasos' linked In page. https://www.linkedin.com/start/view-full-profile?_ed=0_OboI5xDKgvS36MuPKocdefqu5lvsBFEdsMlSA8iXTgyZ4choiSLezaYZez6b8LcB&trk=public_profile_atf-view-full"
> 
> CEO of Dollar Store
> Sign up and leave him a message, here's a hint, be nice, be creative.
> Do some research and title it with something he might open. Ex.if he's poised to retire "Congratulations on you retirement" you get the idea, get to the point directly." Did you know that facility source is not paying contractors at your stores? This is damaging to your business and shareholders. HTH


Thank you


----------



## Randall Ave

Mr.Markus said:


> I really don't have a dog in this fight.
> 
> Here's a link to Todd Vasos' linked In page. https://www.linkedin.com/start/view-full-profile?_ed=0_OboI5xDKgvS36MuPKocdefqu5lvsBFEdsMlSA8iXTgyZ4choiSLezaYZez6b8LcB&trk=public_profile_atf-view-full"
> 
> CEO of Dollar Store
> Sign up and leave him a message, here's a hint, be nice, be creative.
> Do some research and title it with something he might open. Ex.if he's poised to retire "Congratulations on you retirement" you get the idea, get to the point directly." Did you know that facility source is not paying contractors at your stores? This is damaging to your business and shareholders. HTH


Same as you, I'm just watching. But very good information and idea.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Based on real world use...without leaving the office.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mr.Markus said:


> Based on real world use...without leaving the office.


I'm dealing with a management company now. Looks like I'm going to wait 5 months to get paid for a service and fuel tank straps replaced on a Mitsubishi truck. There are two more repairs after those. They kicked those invoices back. Do I like it, no. But I will get paid. Will I do another job. Just one more, when I get their truck in my shop. After I gut it, then they will be informed their COD.


----------



## SnowChick2010

8-10 inches expected for our area today; huge storm heavy wet snow expected, i pulled snow sticks from dollar general yesterday, i have been pounding them with phone calls and emails for past 48 hours with no return call. only spoke with exterior services option 8 idiot asking me how i submit the invoices, duh in your website like you make me. anyhow he says he has to transfer me to 1 of 5 people which i get voice mail of course he knows nothing thats by design....i cant wait for dollar general to call and say need service.


----------



## Randall Ave

SnowChick2010 said:


> 8-10 inches expected for our area today; huge storm heavy wet snow expected, i pulled snow sticks from dollar general yesterday, i have been pounding them with phone calls and emails for past 48 hours with no return call. only spoke with exterior services option 8 idiot asking me how i submit the invoices, duh in your website like you make me. anyhow he says he has to transfer me to 1 of 5 people which i get voice mail of course he knows nothing thats by design....i cant wait for dollar general to call and say need service.


I would go in and see the store manager, while it's snowing. Tell him the situation. Get him to call them on speaker. Have your phone out and record everything.


----------



## snowplower1

I agree with Randall. But I would go in today before the storm and make him aware of the situation


----------



## Sawboy

SnowChick2010 said:


> 8-10 inches expected for our area today; huge storm heavy wet snow expected, i pulled snow sticks from dollar general yesterday, i have been pounding them with phone calls and emails for past 48 hours with no return call. only spoke with exterior services option 8 idiot asking me how i submit the invoices, duh in your website like you make me. anyhow he says he has to transfer me to 1 of 5 people which i get voice mail of course he knows nothing thats by design....i cant wait for dollar general to call and say need service.


I can guarandamntee you if ya don't service them when needed, that you forfeit any and all monies owed. I'll bet you that's in the contract you signed.


----------



## SnowChick2010

Randall Ave said:


> I would go in and see the store manager, while it's snowing. Tell him the situation. Get him to call them on speaker. Have your phone out and record everything.


facility source said not to reach out to dollar general regarding payment that it would only slow down payment...which makes no sense. I will look at the contract and see when i get the energy....lol very draining. Just got email back from my coordinator only to say she got a promotion to a different dept she says call exterior services which lol those people know nothing (my design).

I have been telling everyone i can reach that we have 8-10 inches coming and i am very concerned about the balance on the account...i am careful on how i word it.

if they dont pay thats one thing but rest assured i will destroy their imagine on line.


----------



## SnowChick2010

Randall Ave said:


> I would go in and see the store manager, while it's snowing. Tell him the situation. Get him to call them on speaker. Have your phone out and record everything.


already talked to manager before and they dont care.


----------



## Sawboy

SnowChick2010 said:


> rest assured i will destroy their imagine on line.


No ya won't. Next season there will be whole new batch of lemmings to take it in the wazoo. Just look at this forum. I'm guessing there are at least 1,000 posts, from people IN THE SNOW BIZ, about how they got hosed. Yet you, and others, every single year are here again asking how it happened.

And again, if you're under contract, and don't service, I'm betting you forfeit all monies owed. I'm sure they bank on that.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Sawboy said:


> I can guarandamntee you if ya don't service them when needed, that you forfeit any and all monies owed. I'll bet you that's in the contract you signed.


At this point, they'd be out more money if they did service the lot. It isn't looking like they will be getting paid for much of anything.


----------



## framer1901

I'd say what I really think I'd do but no, that'd be a bad idea. People might post on my Facebook page that I'm unpleasant to deal with- LMAO!!


----------



## Randall Ave

framer1901 said:


> I'd say what I really think I'd do but no, that'd be a bad idea. People might post on my Facebook page that I'm unpleasant to deal with- LMAO!!


Well my secretary constantly tells me I need people skills.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> At this point, they'd be out more money if they did service the lot. It isn't looking like they will be getting paid for much of anything.


I think she's in a no win situation. If she goes she may loose, if she doesn't go, you no per her contract she looses it all. Without seeing the numbers and her cost to perform the service if she gets this storm, I can't say if I would go or not. I feel for her as I've been there myself.


----------



## iceyman

SnowChick2010 said:


> facility source said not to reach out to dollar general regarding payment that it would only slow down payment...which makes no sense.
> if they dont pay thats one thing but rest assured i will destroy their imagine on line.


It makes total sense. They dont want the store to know the contractor is not being paid. They hear that from the backend and im sure their is a clause that it will take another 90 days to be paid. Next is you can destroy their image all you want. Either they find new people willing to be screwed another year or they simply become a new company and 98% of the public(john doe contractor) will have no clue of their past. We have seen this over and over and over and over and over again in the last 10 years ive been a member of this site


----------



## SnowChick2010

I remember now when i called the dollar general directly before they said all they can do is go on the website and request work to be done...no way to inquire about my payment. they basically didnt care. and heard today that dozens of dollar generals in michigan are closing and going bankrupt. so far no snow accumulating it has been all rain so far.


----------



## lawnboy

SnowChick2010 said:


> I remember now when i called the dollar general directly before they said all they can do is go on the website and request work to be done...no way to inquire about my payment. they basically didnt care. and heard today that dozens of dollar generals in michigan are closing and going bankrupt. so far no snow accumulating it has been all rain so far.


I think you are talking about the family dollars. Dollar General bought them and are closing some sites because they are next door to dollar general.


----------



## Randall Ave

You need to pray for rain. Then go see an attorney.


----------



## Mr.Markus

That is what they want, litigation makes it go longer. Let them come after you if you have your ducks in a row.

When I was a kid, I remember a local who had trouble getting paid by a chain store. He posted his notice on the front door and windows of the store for all their customers to see. Large lettered,
"It has been ---days since _______ has paid for contracted services. Notice is hereby given that all services have ceased until the balance is paid in full." With the stickiest tape he could find. They would take it down and he would walk by and post it again 2-3 times a day. With social media being what it is today, he probably would've taken a picture and posted it somewhere to be noticed. 
Phone calls, paperwork and niceties only go as far as their office.They care about one thing, their customers impression of them... use it.
Stop being a mouse.


----------



## Sawboy

The stickers used to mark abandoned vehicles eligible for impoundment, or vehicles that are boot eligible require nuclear warheads to remove. Gotta believe 100 of those cost around $200 to get made up........


----------



## 97BlackDiesel

Slow pay. I say if it snows I would plow it and do as crappy of a job as possible, be as quick as possible, and keep expenses as low as possible. One site isn't gonna cost u too much to plow it. 1 hr max in and out. If store mananger complains tell them to kick rocks.


----------



## SnowChick2010

we only got rain wasnt even icy. glad to hear it was family dollar not dollar general.


----------



## FredG

Around here any group of people protesting holding a sign will definitely get media attention. I bet that would get someone going on resolving payment. Nobody needs that type of free advertising.


----------



## leolkfrm

yup, protesters are at collins 55 dollar a plate breakfast today


----------



## FredG

leolkfrm said:


> yup, protesters are at collins 55 dollar a plate breakfast today


Seen it on the news. lol


----------



## FredG

Mr.Markus said:


> That is what they want, litigation makes it go longer. Let them come after you if you have your ducks in a row.
> 
> When I was a kid, I remember a local who had trouble getting paid by a chain store. He posted his notice on the front door and windows of the store for all their customers to see. Large lettered,
> "It has been ---days since _______ has paid for contracted services. Notice is hereby given that all services have ceased until the balance is paid in full." With the stickiest tape he could find. They would take it down and he would walk by and post it again 2-3 times a day. With social media being what it is today, he probably would've taken a picture and posted it somewhere to be noticed.
> Phone calls, paperwork and niceties only go as far as their office.They care about one thing, their customers impression of them... use it.
> Stop being a mouse.


We got a Contractor around here that loves everything in court. It's his MO, I heard from a guy that works in his office estimating that this huge guy come in there trying to collect $60k. They told the Owner when he come in his office that it was a scary situation for everybody that worked there.

He responded by pulling his weapon out.  :hammerhead:. The Owner has not been at his office all week. Lol
I would fear for my life if I owed another contractor $60K. He only does it to out of state or long distance contractors. He will pay if someone comes looking for him or the courts force him to. I'm not sure I could keep it together if someone owed me $60K. Financially or mentally.


----------



## Randall Ave

The most I've had out was 80,000. Right now about 30,000. Changes daily. But it would look better in my check book instead of theirs. It sucks but it's the nature of the biz. But for these people, their just getting sent into a dark tunnel. Told to follow the light at the other end. But you never get to the end.


----------



## iceyman

Some guys just have no conscience


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Y'all are probably gonna get the big ole GMC on what's owed to you...



Randall Ave said:


> The most I've had out was 80,000. Right now about 30,000. Changes daily. But it would look better in my check book instead of theirs. It sucks but it's the nature of the biz. But for these people, their just getting sent into a dark tunnel. Told to follow the light at the other end. But you never get to the end.


I just looked at our 12 months accounts receivable 31-60 days. 45k has been the average. 61-90 is 18.5k. 0-30 made me really happy to see. 78k.

Most of the 31-90 day stuff is from commercial installs, and about 10% is all holdback money that isn't released until either a the warranty period is up, or the owner gives their approval and takes possession of the building.


----------



## Randall Ave

Payment in 30 days from larger companies almost dosent exist anymore. What gets me here, when the guys come on complaining that they haven't been paid in ten days. Those guys to me are plowing for beer money. Not real businesses.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Randall Ave said:


> Payment in 30 days from larger companies almost dosent exist anymore. What gets me here, when the guys come on complaining that they haven't been paid in ten days. Those guys to me are plowing for beer money. Not real businesses.


Our direct accounts pay mostly 30 days. Managment and nationals are 31-60 days. Installs drag out longer.

I used to do the "if you're only a day or two late we'll continue service" not anymore. If that check isn't there by the contract terms I don't care if there's 5 feet of snow, you're in breach of contract and I'm not plowing it.


----------



## Randall Ave

John_DeereGreen said:


> Our direct accounts pay mostly 30 days. Managment and nationals are 31-60 days. Installs drag out longer.
> 
> I used to do the "if you're only a day or two late we'll continue service" not anymore. If that check isn't there by the contract terms I don't care if there's 5 feet of snow, you're in breach of contract and I'm not plowing it.


That's the nice thing when you've been at it long enough when you can do that. Takes a lot of worries out of the game. There's jobs now I just will not do. And anyone new in the door is COD. If they don't like it, there down the road.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Randall Ave said:


> That's the nice thing when you've been at it long enough when you can do that. Takes a lot of worries out of the game. There's jobs now I just will not do. And anyone new in the door is COD. If they don't like it, there down the road.


Spent 10k to collect 6k. That'll change your outlook really fast.

Now, they have 10 days after the contract period for me to have a check in my hand. Day 11, a contractors lien is filed. Only done that 3 times, but all 3 I had a check 2 days after the lien was effective.

I haven't gotten to the point of collecting one months installment in advance, but it'll happen before long.


----------



## SnowChick2010

is anyone actually reaching anyone at facility source that knows anything? the ph# for wendy goes to voice mail with out of office alert and these exterior services people are wheel spinners and claim to know nothing. they tell me email [email protected] which i cc everyone i know and only person to ever respond is my coordinator that just wanted to announce her promotion and how she isnt my coor anymore


----------



## iceyman

[QUOTE="SnowChick2010] only person to ever respond is my coordinator that just wanted to announce her promotion and how she isnt my coor anymore[/QUOTE]
Lol ... sorry to laugh but its just comical the stuff these people pull. Crappy part is your the one who gets screwed on the backend


----------



## Herm Witte

Has anyone ever contacted the states attorney general?


----------



## SnowChick2010

Herm Witte said:


> Has anyone ever contacted the states attorney general?


I guess that's a good idea. I'll call tomorrow. I did find a post on a diff site w a guy that wanted to do class action suit and he included his ph # in comment. I'm gonna call him... lol at least he'll answer his phone! I also sent msg on Facebook and found CEO and vp names so there email addresses should be first initial w last name @facilitysource.com CEO is bill hayden and vp Scott Moore


----------



## Randall Ave

You need to take your contract and go see an attorney. Bored tonight, did some online research. Found some information on using their app. I can't imagine what the contract is like.


----------



## SnowChick2010

not really looking forward to lecture from my atty about why i signed the contract. here's yesterdays comical call: i talked to Orkon or Owen, lets call him Owen. I always get him. I think he's the only one that works in exterior services. I was on hold for over 30 min and my daughter beeped in, i clicked over to answer and said i needed to get back to my call they might answer, i guess she hung up and FS was suddenly on the phone and i didnt know it--i was still talking to her, so Owen chuckles (like he is in a position to laugh about anything) and i realized it was him. I said i am sorry i was on the phone with my daughter for a second and i guess she hung up...anyhow i am calling about status on bill...he says so how is your daughter. wth? i said excuse me? he repeats it asking if she is having a good day in a creepy way. i said you know that isnt appropriate, im not discussing her with you. i said i am calling about my bill, you told me email so and so and nobody ever emails back and nobody has called me. he then asked if i went fishing last weekend? wth is wrong with this co?! 
then i got him to fess up that he doesnt like his job and doesnt like dealing w these customers...maybe tomorrow i will help him find a new job. omg


----------



## Freshwater

Herm Witte said:


> Has anyone ever contacted the states attorney general?


Yes I have for a different matter. There of no help, they will not give legal advice. They are the government's attorney only. They will tell you to hire your own attorney.


----------



## Randall Ave

It's a civil matter. State is not going to do much. She would have to prove a criminal law was broken. Now there probably is theft of service, maby fraud. But again, she needs to take her contract to an attorney and go over her options.


----------



## MCStrawberry

97BlackDiesel said:


> Yes. The same happened to me but this lady reached out to me and said u didn't submit ur w-2. This was on a Wednesday I resent it to her and asked if this meant I'm gonna get paid soon. She replied that I would be paid soon and check was here on Tuesday.


Are you in a state where it snows alot


----------



## bsrservices1

I dont know how you guys get through to them. I email twice a week, now ive started calling but have only gotten through once. Its been 4.5 months since i sent my first invoice and im still waiting to recieve any payment. Im just as lost with this whole situation as the rest of you.


----------



## iceyman

bsrservices1 said:


> I dont know how you guys get through to them. I email twice a week, now ive started calling but have only gotten through once. Its been 4.5 months since i sent my first invoice and im still waiting to recieve any payment. Im just as lost with this whole situation as the rest of you.


As the nsp wheel turns


----------



## John_DeereGreen

bsrservices1 said:


> Im just as lost with this whole situation as the rest of you.


You wouldn't be lost at all if you'd read the contract they sent you and you signed.


----------



## leigh

John_DeereGreen said:


> You wouldn't be lost at all if you'd read the contract they sent you and you signed.


"War and peace" is an easier read!


----------



## Randall Ave

leigh said:


> "War and peace" is an easier read!


I'm kind of surprised we haven't seen more posts of guys not getting paid from other NSPs.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I'm hoping they pay just so this thread can be locked.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm hoping they pay just so this thread can be locked.


In all seriousness, one of you guys running a larger operation should pen an article for the next issue of plow magazine. About the ins and outs of contract review, when to sign and when to walk away.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> In all seriousness, one of you guys running a larger operation should pen an article for the next issue of plow magazine. About the ins and outs of contract review, when to sign and when to walk away.


I can't even get quoted in PLOW magazine......you think they would publish an article by me???


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> I can't even get quoted in PLOW magazine......you think they would publish an article by me???


I myself didn't expect to be quoted. I was kinda surprised that you hit the cutting room floor. I thought about writing something about basic electrical therry and testing. But we'll see.


----------



## Freshwater

Randall Ave said:


> In all seriousness, one of you guys running a larger operation should pen an article for the next issue of plow magazine. About the ins and outs of contract review, when to sign and when to walk away.


The NSP have more of someone elses money to pay off plow magazine.


----------



## Mike_PS

Freshwater said:


> The NSP have more of someone elses money to pay off plow magazine.


um, no they don't so no need to start rumors

thanks


----------



## absolutely

I chimed in a while ago about our company doing snow work for Family Dollar (Dollar General bought them out, I believe) . We have for 4 winters now and they are always slow but never had a bad experience as some of you have. So not all nationals are bad but sure makes me wonder about signing with anyone else. All they owes us for is March which will probably be another month or so.


----------



## Freshwater

Michael J. Donovan said:


> um, no they don't so no need to start rumors
> 
> thanks


MJD isn't that what this whole thread is about? Them not paying people there money? That was my point. For the record I don't think plow magazine is taking bribes.


----------



## Mike_PS

Freshwater said:


> MJD isn't that what this whole thread is about? Them not paying people there money? That was my point. For the record I don't think plow magazine is taking bribes.


No, that's not what you said so let's move on


----------



## Mr.Markus

Freshwater said:


> MJD isn't that what this whole thread is about? Them not paying people there money? That was my point. For the record I don't think plow magazine is taking bribes.


*Folds money back into wallet...


----------



## lawnboy

Hey I actually got through to someone yesterday. His story was everyone should be paid In next 21 days and that they had to resubmitt all invoices to dollar general. He said there system is a mess and they told dg they aren't doing it next year. Anyway that's his story and an update.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

lawnboy said:


> Hey I actually got through to someone yesterday. His story was everyone should be paid In next 21 days and that they had to resubmitt all invoices to dollar general. He said there system is a mess and they told dg they aren't doing it next year. Anyway that's his story and an update.


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I can't even get quoted in PLOW magazine......you think they would publish an article by me???


Wow....Lets take that Ego down a notch..Your no Plow Lord...:hammerhead:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Wow....Lets take that Ego down a notch..Your no Plow Lord...:hammerhead:


I know.............my doors don't have matching dents.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I know.............my doors don't have matching dents.


Or ponytail or Mandles.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Or ponytail or Mandles.....


I do have jagoof lights.............and the mighty CUMMINGS.


----------



## absolutely

Defcon 5 said:


> Wow....Lets take that Ego down a notch..Your no Plow Lord...:hammerhead:


Your no Plow Lord...:hammerhead: 
He is very close though!


----------



## Freshwater

lawnboy said:


> Hey I actually got through to someone yesterday. His story was everyone should be paid In next 21 days and that they had to resubmitt all invoices to dollar general. He said there system is a mess and they told dg they aren't doing it next year. Anyway that's his story and an update.


Everybody posting here that actually got through has gotten this same response....multiple times.....it means nothing....it's a ploy....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater said:


> Everybody posting here that actually got through has gotten this same response....multiple times.....it means nothing....it's a ploy....


Wait.......are you saying he was lying?


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Do the words talking in circles and smoke and mirrors mean anything to you guys waiting for money?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

John_DeereGreen said:


> Do the words talking in circles and smoke and mirrors mean anything to you guys waiting for money?


Sounds like Indian speak to me.


----------



## Randall Ave

Like the guy who keeps buying the hot girl at the bar drinks, he has hopes and dreams, but it ain't happening.


----------



## Mr.Markus

And if you had taken the time to really look you'd see she's not that hot either...


----------



## Randall Ave

Mr.Markus said:


> And if you had taken the time to really look you'd see she's not that hot either...


What's that song, I'm going home ugly early tonight.


----------



## lawnboy

I just said it was his story. I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Andrew Nicholas

Guys, I too am not getting paid but I did just get the CEO's CFO's and Director of Finance's extension numbers. Give them a call daily like I do and keep it up them until they pay. contact me privately for their numbers


----------



## FredG

Andrew Nicholas said:


> Guys, I too am not getting paid but I did just get the CEO's CFO's and Director of Finance's extension numbers. Give them a call daily like I do and keep it up them until they pay. contact me privately for their numbers


That's right, You got to puts the horns to them daily.


----------



## Andrew Nicholas

I guess posting their company phone numbers isnt allowed. No problem guys, contact me direct and Ill provide them to you.


----------



## Mike_PS

Andrew Nicholas said:


> I guess posting their company phone numbers isnt allowed. No problem guys, contact me direct and Ill provide them to you.


there is no need to post people's name and personal information without their permission and I informed you of such...so anyone interested can contact you or find it for themselves


----------



## SnowChick2010

lawnboy said:


> Hey I actually got through to someone yesterday. His story was everyone should be paid In next 21 days and that they had to resubmitt all invoices to dollar general. He said there system is a mess and they told dg they aren't doing it next year. Anyway that's his story and an update.


nice to hear that but i will believe it when i see it! this would mean they would be mailing it this friday 5-5. please update post if you receive a payment. i am calling them again now--usually 1 hr on hold so i can talk to Owen or whatever his name is. cant understand him.


----------



## Maclawnco

Michael J. Donovan said:


> there is no need to post people's name and personal information without their permission and I informed you of such...so anyone interested can contact you or find it for themselves


If the members are going to get the information regardless, whether it's privately or a post on this thread, what in the world difference does it make? Ultimately it's public knowledge. It seems like you're trying to cover for them with a statement like this and what appears to be some editing in the thread.


----------



## Mike_PS

Maclawnco said:


> If the members are going to get the information regardless, whether it's privately or a post on this thread, what in the world difference does it make? Ultimately it's public knowledge. It seems like you're trying to cover for them with a statement like this and what appears to be some editing in the thread.


I don't cover for anyone so quit trying to start rumors and stir up trouble...as I said NO need to post other people's information, end of story


----------



## iceyman

Michael J. Donovan said:


> I don't cover for anyone so quit trying to start rumors and stir up trouble...as I said NO need to post other people's information, end of story


I see where you are coming from but looking at what these people have done to so many companies i dont feel they should be protected one bit. As i said i understand why you have your stance just this time i dont agree with it.


----------



## Mike_PS

iceyman said:


> I see where you are coming from but looking at what these people have done to so many companies i dont feel they should be protected one bit. As i said i understand why you have your stance just this time i dont agree with it.


thanks, and I respect those that disagree with my stance...that's fine. all I am saying is no need to post someone's contact information

also, if some haven't noticed, there are quite a few in this thread that have only registered at the site to post in this thread only and haven't posted anywhere else on the site


----------



## lawnboy

SnowChick2010 said:


> nice to hear that but i will believe it when i see it! this would mean they would be mailing it this friday 5-5. please update post if you receive a payment. i am calling them again now--usually 1 hr on hold so i can talk to Owen or whatever his name is. cant understand him.


I will.


----------



## Randall Ave

Your into May now
If they are over 45 days past the agreement on payment per the contract. It's time to go to an attorney. Pay him to review the contract and fire off some correspondence.


----------



## 97BlackDiesel

I'm still looking for that light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Randall Ave

Per their Twitter page, they had s booth at s trade show last month. You all should have went and made some noise. But it was in Texas.


----------



## iceyman

*trucewhiteflag*


97BlackDiesel said:


> I'm still looking for that light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## bsrservices1

Im at 5.5 months since the first invoice with no payment. Hell i cant even get anyone on the phone anymore. Im on hold for a half hour twice a day before i give up.


----------



## Clarkmac1985

I feel everyone's pain on this. I'm setting on around $7K total that they owe me and haven't droped a plow since the first week of March. Most of the invoices they owe me for are from Nov-Feb. I can't get anyone one the phone anymore that knows anything more than that they haven't cut a check in the last 60 days. Also DG did pull from them at least for the mowing season. That was confirmed when I tried to get the mowing contracts for them. 
$7k may not me much to most of y'all but for the first year in business and a 1 man show, it is absolutely killing me. Keep us all updated if anyone gets through. Or hell maybe a class action suit. That would get their attention.


----------



## FredG

Clarkmac1985 said:


> I feel everyone's pain on this. I'm setting on around $7K total that they owe me and haven't droped a plow since the first week of March. Most of the invoices they owe me for are from Nov-Feb. I can't get anyone one the phone anymore that knows anything more than that they haven't cut a check in the last 60 days. Also DG did pull from them at least for the mowing season. That was confirmed when I tried to get the mowing contracts for them.
> $7k may not me much to most of y'all but for the first year in business and a 1 man show, it is absolutely killing me. Keep us all updated if anyone gets through. Or hell maybe a class action suit. That would get their attention.


$7k is a lot of money to any member when its owed to you.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Clarkmac1985 said:


> I feel everyone's pain on this. I'm setting on around $7K total that they owe me and haven't droped a plow since the first week of March. Most of the invoices they owe me for are from Nov-Feb. I can't get anyone one the phone anymore that knows anything more than that they haven't cut a check in the last 60 days. Also DG did pull from them at least for the mowing season. That was confirmed when I tried to get the mowing contracts for them.
> $7k may not me much to most of y'all but for the first year in business and a 1 man show, it is absolutely killing me. Keep us all updated if anyone gets through. Or hell maybe a class action suit. That would get their attention.


I was pissed aboot $1200 that was owed me and I got the runaroond from some jagoof company in Detoilet. Didn't receive the faxes for work performed....except I had the fax logs. Changed billing system in February.....BS. Contact was oot of town.........for 3 or 4 months.

They were a sub of a sub and I was a sub of a sub of a sub....tell me how that was saving the original customer money when I was charging the same as when I worked for them directly. So we finally went over their head, explained what BS we were being fed, with all the supporting paperwork and had our check within 6 weeks of first contacting this person.

This whole concept of area management\national service providers is a crock. They aren't saving money, unless they were getting hosed but it wasn't by me.


----------



## FredG

Hell $500.00 is a lot to me if I worked for it. I don't close one eye to no invoices owed.


----------



## Randall Ave

Clarkmac1985 said:


> I feel everyone's pain on this. I'm setting on around $7K total that they owe me and haven't droped a plow since the first week of March. Most of the invoices they owe me for are from Nov-Feb. I can't get anyone one the phone anymore that knows anything more than that they haven't cut a check in the last 60 days. Also DG did pull from them at least for the mowing season. That was confirmed when I tried to get the mowing contracts for them.
> $7k may not me much to most of y'all but for the first year in business and a 1 man show, it is absolutely killing me. Keep us all updated if anyone gets through. Or hell maybe a class action suit. That would get their attention.


I'm not trying to be a wise guy here. First off 7 Gs is a large amount to s small guy. Have they paid you anything for the season? You enquired about the mowing knowing Facility source may have it? You weren't going to do it I hope.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> I'm not trying to be a wise guy here. First off 7 Gs is a large amount to s small guy. Have they paid you anything for the season? You enquired about the mowing knowing Facility source may have it? You weren't going to do it I hope.


Ditto


----------



## bsrservices1

Has anyone had any contact with facility source in the last few days. Ive called the 800 896 9000 number at least five times a day. If i leave a message no return of course. Or im always on hold. Hell i let the phone go over lunch yesterday, i was on hold 58 minutes before i finally hung up.


----------



## iceyman

bsrservices1 said:


> Has anyone had any contact with facility source in the last few days. Ive called the 800 896 9000 number at least five times a day. If i leave a message no return of course. Or im always on hold. Hell i let the phone go over lunch yesterday, i was on hold 58 minutes before i finally hung up.


Do you really think this will get you anywhere? Someone on the other end must be laughing seeing you on hold for so long


----------



## Randall Ave

For the, I don't know how many times. It's time to go to an attorney. File against them, if the contract even allows you to. And then put a lien on the property. Everyone here wants you guys/gals to get paid. But you have to be aggressive in a legal standpoint.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Yes. Calling these morons repetitively to get the same song and dance isn't going to accomplish anything. I don't know about everywhere, but in OH you have a very limited time after services to file a lien on the property. 

Get all of you together, hire a good lawyer, and see what happens. Granted, you might get a judgement that isn't worth the paper it's written on, but if you can get a lien filed, then you'll pretty much be assured payment.


----------



## Randall Ave

John_DeereGreen said:


> Yes. Calling these morons repetitively to get the same song and dance isn't going to accomplish anything. I don't know about everywhere, but in OH you have a very limited time after services to file a lien on the property.
> 
> Get all of you together, hire a good lawyer, and see what happens. Granted, you might get a judgement that isn't worth the paper it's written on, but if you can get a lien filed, then you'll pretty much be assured payment.


Yes, they need to get moving now. I'm sure the ending contracted dates of service has passed. Get together, hire an attorney and file suit. Or on your own, but do it now. And whenever you try to contact them. Keep a record.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I'm not an attorney nor did I sleep in a Holiday Inn Express, but it sure seems like conspiracy to defraud contractors could be pretty easily proven. It's across state lines, so the feds could get involved. 

Unless they're too bizzie not indicting Hitlery for treason.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm not an attorney nor did I sleep in a Holiday Inn Express, but it sure seems like conspiracy to defraud contractors could be pretty easily proven. It's across state lines, so the feds could get involved.
> 
> Unless they're too bizzie not indicting Hitlery for treason.


Ya gotta wonder how much money they have sitting if they haven't paid anyone yet.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm not an attorney nor did I sleep in a Holiday Inn Express, but it sure seems like conspiracy to defraud contractors could be pretty easily proven. It's across state lines, so the feds could get involved.
> 
> Unless they're too bizzie not indicting Hitlery for treason.


Gonna say it again. You should pen a article about contract review, when to sign, and when to run.


----------



## MCStrawberry

I finally got paid. I got through to the one of the head people on good Friday and my check was overnighted. I explained to him that I had been waiting since January 9, 2017 to get paid. This was around April 20, 2017. The person emailed the tracking number for FedEx and I picked the check up. I still have one more small check to receive.


----------



## framer1901

I'd dump a load of concrete right thru their front doors - that BS just pisses me off. Six months in county lock up wouldn't be that bad, I'd probably at least quit smoking, and I'd feel a heck of a lot better!


----------



## FredG

framer1901 said:


> I'd dump a load of concrete right thru their front doors - that BS just pisses me off. Six months in county lock up wouldn't be that bad, I'd probably at least quit smoking, and I'd feel a heck of a lot better!


After the court found out how many people there hosing you probably would get no time locked up. lol


----------



## Brian Young

It's been a while, our season has been over since March'ish and zero checks! If anyone wants to file let me know. My friend is a Judge and that's what he suggested I do. I've threaten them with the same but they just don't seem to give a sh!t. They're into us for 14'ish K. PM me if interested.


----------



## Grnmtnlandscape

Brian Young said:


> It's been a while, our season has been over since March'ish and zero checks! If anyone wants to file let me know. My friend is a Judge and that's what he suggested I do. I've threaten them with the same but they just don't seem to give a sh!t. They're into us for 14'ish K. PM me if interested.


I am in on filing a suit against them, they owe me over 8k. I just incorporated my business so this is a big hit to take my first year. Never again...


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Brian Young said:


> It's been a while, our season has been over since March'ish and zero checks! If anyone wants to file let me know. My friend is a Judge and that's what he suggested I do. I've threaten them with the same but they just don't seem to give a sh!t. They're into us for 14'ish K. PM me if interested.


14k and done with the season in March...it's the middle of May.

WHY IN THE HELL ARE YOU GUYS NOT FILING LAWSUITS YET??? Clearly these clowns have no intention of paying you what's owed.


----------



## Grnmtnlandscape

John_DeereGreen said:


> 14k and done with the season in March...it's the middle of May.
> 
> WHY IN THE HELL ARE YOU GUYS NOT FILING LAWSUITS YET??? Clearly these clowns have no intention of paying you what's owed.


It's not going to be easy but if the rest if you feel burned the way I do then you should do something now. This joke of a company needs to be taken out with multiple lawsuits or a class action, not just the few who do something about it. I tend to learn the hard way and I definitely learned from this. But you can bet I will exercise what little rights I have left after signing that bs contract.


----------



## Grnmtnlandscape

MCStrawberry said:


> I finally got paid. I got through to the one of the head people on good Friday and my check was overnighted. I explained to him that I had been waiting since January 9, 2017 to get paid. This was around April 20, 2017. The person emailed the tracking number for FedEx and I picked the check up. I still have one more small check to receive.


Who is your contact? Everyone seems to be away from there desk... what a joke.


----------



## rsn1978

Grnmtnlandscape said:


> Who is your contact? Everyone seems to be away from there desk... what a joke.


We have been trying to get ahold of someone at Facility Source for weeks. Someone finally answered. We were told to email our invoices to [email protected] 
Someone from Axcess Financial ([email protected]) cc'd me on an email they sent to Facility Source. I'm hoping to hear something soon. Maybe this will resolve our issues.


----------



## rsn1978

rsn1978 said:


> We have been trying to get ahold of someone at Facility Source for weeks. Someone finally answered. We were told to email our invoices to [email protected]
> Someone from Axcess Financial ([email protected]) cc'd me on an email they sent to Facility Source. I'm hoping to hear something soon. Maybe this will resolve our issues.


Just got an email back. They gave us bad information. Starting all over with Exterior Services...


----------



## rsn1978

Grnmtnlandscape said:


> Who is your contact? Everyone seems to be away from there desk... what a joke.


Just got an email from this person...
*Samantha Shutts* » Program Manager, Service Delivery
614.318.1700 x3583
614.795.1554


----------



## SnowChick2010

I talked to a person in the corporate office and he promised a call back from a brian cornelio within 24 hours--that was on may 9th, no return call from anyone, no check no info. a friend told me to reach out to the senators and house of rep in ohio to investigate this co that clearly is not paying their vendors. i didnt think politicians would get involved but the friend was insistent that in this case they would.


----------



## SnowChick2010

rsn1978 said:


> Just got an email from this person...
> *Samantha Shutts* » Program Manager, Service Delivery
> 614.318.1700 x3583
> 614.795.1554


thanks, i left a message for your lady.


----------



## SnowChick2010

Randall Ave said:


> For the, I don't know how many times. It's time to go to an attorney. File against them, if the contract even allows you to. And then put a lien on the property. Everyone here wants you guys/gals to get paid. But you have to be aggressive in a legal standpoint.


contract for sure said no liens allowed and something about cant go thru collections and if they dont get paid we dont get paid--and where's my proof they did or didnt get paid. attorney first question will be wtf were you thinking. i took a risk and i could afford to take a risk but some people are really hurting from this company...somewhere theres a small business that didnt have food for easter dinner etc. very sad excuse for a company. i am driving to my brothers house in ohio in a few weeks--thinking about going a few hours out of my way to stop by their facility.


----------



## rsn1978

SnowChick2010 said:


> thanks, i left a message for your lady.


This is the first time we've ever worked with a "maintenance contractor". We usually work with local companies. We're also having trouble collecting from Ferrandino & Son. I'll probably take that one to an attorney after reading all the horror stories about them.


----------



## SnowChick2010

bingo, just heard back from dollar general. they asked i complete the link: http://www2.dollargeneral.com/ContactUs/pages/index.aspx

if everyone does this perhaps it will help


----------



## leolkfrm

looks like more run around!


----------



## Randall Ave

leolkfrm said:


> looks like more run around!


It reads like they signed a contract stating that, we don't have to pay you. You can't contact the client, you can't file a lien on the property. Etc, Etc. Get an attorney. Go to the local paper, news with your story. Dollar general doesn't want to see publicly that they don't pay people.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

If contracts were ironclad, there wouldn't be so many lawyers, courts and lawsuits. 

Past time to lawyer up.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

The hamsters are still running on the wheel...just trying to outpace the gerbils...


----------



## ktfbgb

Facility Source called and left me messages the last two days in a row. They need someone to do a remodeling project in two stores in my town. I won't even return the call lol.


----------



## Randall Ave

ktfbgb said:


> Facility Source called and left me messages the last two days in a row. They need someone to do a remodeling project in two stores in my town. I won't even return the call lol.


Tell them your interested, but you need to get a copy of the contract. See what it states for terms and conditions.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

ktfbgb said:


> Facility Source called and left me messages the last two days in a row. They need someone to do a remodeling project in two stores in my town. I won't even return the call lol.


If I have time, I try to waste as mulch of their time as I can.


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> If I have time, I try to waste as mulch of their time as I can.


That's right! Give them some of there own medicine, They can't ruin his name.


----------



## FredG

ktfbgb said:


> Facility Source called and left me messages the last two days in a row. They need someone to do a remodeling project in two stores in my town. I won't even return the call lol.


Just lead them on like your truly interested as Mark And randall suggested, Make like you like there price and it's acceptable to you. Then wait for them to send you that 75 page contract you will get a laugh out of it. lol. Then hold it for a while and not respond. Make sure your competition knows the scoop on them if your friendly with them so they don't get in no hornets nest. There is no way they can give you a bad name.

It won't take a lot of your time, If you agree they will send you the Contract in a NY minute. It's only karma. lol


----------



## ktfbgb

FredG said:


> Just lead them on like your truly interested as Mark And randall suggested, Make like you like there price and it's acceptable to you. Then wait for them to send you that 75 page contract you will get a laugh out of it. lol. Then hold it for a while and not respond. Make sure your competition knows the scoop on them if your friendly with them so they don't get in no hornets nest. There is no way they can give you a bad name.
> 
> It won't take a lot of your time, If you agree they will send you the Contract in a NY minute. It's only karma. lol


Good idea guys. I'll call them on Monday and play games. Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

And after a few phone calls, say "I'm on this forum and there's a bunch of contractors that say they can't get paid and no one answers the phone, is that will happen to me?"


----------



## ktfbgb

Mark Oomkes said:


> And after a few phone calls, say "I'm on this forum and there's a bunch of contractors that say they can't get paid and no one answers the phone, is that will happen to me?"


Good idea. I'll also let them know that after some time that I require a 50% deposit of the contract price prior to ordering materials. This is my standard procedure except for government work, but sometimes even the government projects will give me that.


----------



## FredG

ktfbgb said:


> Good idea. I'll also let them know that after some time that I require a 50% deposit of the contract price prior to ordering materials. This is my standard procedure except for government work, but sometimes even the government projects will give me that.


It maybe a long process but the harder it is for them to find contractors the more they will have to play more honest. Time they know Contractors can blow smoke to. lol


----------



## absolutely

Earlier in this post I mentioned that we plow 3 Family Dollar Stores which are owned by Dollar General. We have a contract from a different national. We received our final payment yesterday for the season. I feel we have had a good relationship for the last 4 years. We have had a year that the finished off in mid June but I believe we did an early April plow as well. I am defiantly nervous about other nationals after being on PlowSite.


----------



## Randall Ave

absolutely said:


> Earlier in this post I mentioned that we plow 3 Family Dollar Stores which are owned by Dollar General. We have a contract from a different national. We received our final payment yesterday for the season. I feel we have had a good relationship for the last 4 years. We have had a year that the finished off in mid June but I believe we did an early April plow as well. I am defiantly nervous about other nationals after being on PlowSite.


What's the National company?


----------



## iceyman

absolutely said:


> Earlier in this post I mentioned that we plow 3 Family Dollar Stores which are owned by Dollar General. We have a contract from a different national. We received our final payment yesterday for the season. I feel we have had a good relationship for the last 4 years. We have had a year that the finished off in mid June but I believe we did an early April plow as well. I am defiantly nervous about other nationals after being on PlowSite.


Mine as well share the good guys while we bash the bad ones


----------



## FredG

absolutely said:


> Earlier in this post I mentioned that we plow 3 Family Dollar Stores which are owned by Dollar General. We have a contract from a different national. We received our final payment yesterday for the season. I feel we have had a good relationship for the last 4 years. We have had a year that the finished off in mid June but I believe we did an early April plow as well. I am defiantly nervous about other nationals after being on PlowSite.


This is a public form, If you found a NSP that is rather honest you should share, And if you find one that is not so honest you should share, The contractor is the one out on a limb, Not the NSP, There not self performing and are collecting the accounts payable, This is no equipment, labor or material etc.

The ? is if your going to work with one keep them on a short leash. What most members don't like is when a contractor makes the choice and works with one and does not get paid and goes back and does the same thing.


----------



## absolutely

The company is Universal Property Services - They use SMS Assist for reporting


----------



## FredG

absolutely said:


> The company is Universal Property Services - They use SMS Assist for reporting


Are you meaning you work for a company that works for sms? If this is the case universal may be paying you but is sms paying them on time. If I use a sub I pay within 37 days. Unfortunately even the big public company's and minci's are looking at 60 to 90 days now. Things appear to be changing around here, Might as well take it as cost of doing biz. Can't beat them join them. Very few are net 30 anymore.


----------



## absolutely

FredG said:


> Are you meaning you work for a company that works for sms? If this is the case universal may be paying you but is sms paying them on time. If I use a sub I pay within 37 days. Unfortunately even the big public company's and minci's are looking at 60 to 90 days now. Things appear to be changing around here, Might as well take it as cost of doing biz. Can't beat them join them. Very few are net 30 anymore.


They get paid directly from Family Dollar as it was explained to me. But usually 60 days and have always been paid.


----------



## Grnmtnlandscape

absolutely said:


> They get paid directly from Family Dollar as it was explained to me. But usually 60 days and have always been paid.


I finally got a response from them... they said they have been paid and will be sending a check on the next run on June 5th for the full balance. Anyone else get the same response?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Grnmtnlandscape said:


> I finally got a response from them... they said they have been paid and will be sending a check on the next run on June 5th for the full balance. Anyone else get the same response?


So basically..........the check is in the mail???


----------



## Randall Ave

Geeez, I've never heard that one before.


----------



## Grnmtnlandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> So basically..........the check is in the mail???





Randall Ave said:


> Geeez, I've never heard that one before.


It seemed legit to me but I'll believe it when I see it... if nothing else I have a manager saying they have been paid on record.


----------



## Grnmtnlandscape

Grnmtnlandscape said:


> It seemed legit to me but I'll believe it when I see it... if nothing else I have a manager saying they have been paid on record.


Finally got my check for over 12k!! if anyone hasn't I can give you my contact.


----------



## iceyman

Grnmtnlandscape said:


> Finally got my check for over 12k!! if anyone hasn't I can give you my contact.


Did it cash?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

iceyman said:


> Did it cash?


He's still trying to catch it....sucker is like a superball.......


----------



## FredG

You would have to have some HUGE ones to pass a $12K bad check. lol


----------



## Randall Ave

Well if they were on a 45 day payment. And the NSP didn't get paid for probably 60 days at least. They are right on schedule.


----------



## ManleyWelding

Update from me, when I had the time and was calling they would either hang up on me right away, or if I got through they would hang up on me. I got a real big project at my welding shop that is wrapping up this week, I was planning on going to courthouse to see what can be done. Some history on me, snow removal for one Dollar General. I've dealt with probably 5 different people at FS. DG local manager has been sending in reports about me not being paid, small town so she actually gives a damn about the contractors getting paid. 

One thing I NEVER did, and NEVER would, is NEVER SIGN THEIR CONTRACT. They tried to screw me every chance they get but I held strong. I've charged them late fees on the balance, mainly because unlike most of you, I can't get anyone to call me or get through, I'm pretty sure they flagged my numbers for auto reject. 

Now I got my check, open it up, it's short. Thinking they probably just shorted me the late fees. Nope. 

Now pay attention when you get those checks boys and girls, THEY TOOK THE LIBERTY OF CHANGING A INVOICE AND TAKING $66 OFF.

I don't know how they came up with that number, the price was negotiated and I stuck to it, I never quit plowing. 

Being a small town and the liability insurance they require, they will have a tough time finding anyone to push the snow. They found someone to mow the lawn which after this I didn't cry about that at all. I doubt whoever it is will make it all summer if they aren't getting paid until next year at the rate FS goes. 

I wouldn't be so pissed off if FS didn't pull their bull**** tricks all the time and shorting me $66 on that invoice pisses me off enough to see how much trouble it would be to take them to court for the $116 with the late fees. I know people mention the contract that it's so many days after they get paid by DG, but for one I never signed the contract and I was told I'd get paid for the snow removal "RIGHT AWAY" because it was an emergency call deal. 

So if Facility Source is watching this thread, if you would cut your bull**** games and runaround and flat out told me right away, "Hey, you're not going to get paid until this summer for all of the snow removal." I probably would've been ok with that, if you didn't short me when my check finally arrived. 

I'm also glad I never signed a contract because in November - December when we get our first snow I'm not going to be the one pushing it unless I can make a deal with DG to deal with the store manager directly and get paid right away from the vendor checkbook. BTW your local manager can tell when these 3rd parties are being paid. My dad was mowing the lawn last year, charging $275 a mow. The last company was charging DG over $800 a mow...


----------



## Philbilly2

I have been reading this since day one and trying to keep my two cents to myself.

Why do you feel that you cannot file a lien, or send them to collections? 

Who gives a rats rear what your contract says... they obviously don't care... if they did, they would have already paid you in the terms...

LIEN THE SERVICE PROPERTY!!! If nothing else, it will get your point across...


----------



## Philbilly2

ManleyWelding said:


> My dad was mowing the lawn last year, charging $275 a mow. The last company was charging DG over $800 a mow...


Talk about leaving a lot of meat left on the bone...  Ouch...


----------



## ManleyWelding

Philbilly2 said:


> Talk about leaving a lot of meat left on the bone...  Ouch...


Makes you wonder why the hell Dollar General would take such a beating on that rather than just let the local managers treat the service providers like vendors and write a check when they are done with their work.


----------



## Philbilly2

FredG said:


> Are you meaning you work for a company that works for sms? If this is the case universal may be paying you but is sms paying them on time. If I use a sub I pay within 37 days. Unfortunately even the big public company's and minci's are looking at 60 to 90 days now. Things appear to be changing around here, Might as well take it as cost of doing biz. Can't beat them join them. Very few are net 30 anymore.


I have 2 huge factory buildings that are net 120 from invoice check run input... on the check run date. So if check runs on the 25th of June and you submit on the 26th of June, your 120 days starts on July 25th when they "input invoices". So somewhere around Christmas, you get your check... you can't even remember what the dang job was when you get the check! 
I give my subs on these factory's the option. They can give me a price for a 30-45 day payout or they can wait till I get paid for another much higher price. Few of them are in the position to wait also, but most take the 30-45.

I just add some to the quote, then add some more, then once more... then double it... when they question why the quote is so high, I explain that I am not a bank, if I need to finance them, I have no problem doing so... pay me quicker... cost gets cheaper... very simple concept.

They bid me out to other contractors all the time, we see the new guys come in to work in there, do one job in there... don't get paid a penny for 6 months from the day that they first stepped foot on the job... never come back.

Not that I enjoy it, but it Fred is right, it is the cost of doing business now a days. The days of "mom and pops" are fading. You need to set yourself up financially to be able to handle it if you are going to attempt to do it. Be ready willing and able to take every legal (and sometimes not 100% legal ) action that you need to to get paid.


----------



## Philbilly2

ManleyWelding said:


> Makes you wonder why the hell Dollar General would take such a beating on that rather than just let the local managers treat the service providers like vendors and write a check when they are done with their work.


Really? They did $22 billion in sales last year... You don't see why they would use a NSP to oversee 13,000 plus locations?

It is called delegation. They write 1 check a month rater than 13,000 plus checks in a month.


----------



## ManleyWelding

Philbilly2 said:


> Really? They did $22 billion in sales last year... You don't see why they would use a NSP to oversee 13,000 plus locations?
> 
> It is called delegation. They write 1 check a month rater than 13,000 plus checks in a month.


They have 13,000 plus managers, 13,000 plus assistant managers, all authorized to write checks. Coke and Pepsi guy shows up, stocks the shelves, they leave with a check, meat and dairy guy, same thing. So you got two or three people per store authorized to write checks to the vendors, they still have to submit their own "ticket" to say that I was there and did my job, what difference does it make if my invoice is attached to that "ticket" and they write one more check?


----------



## Philbilly2

ManleyWelding said:


> They have 13,000 plus managers, 13,000 plus assistant managers, all authorized to write checks. Coke and Pepsi guy shows up, stocks the shelves, they leave with a check, meat and dairy guy, same thing. So you got two or three people per store authorized to write checks to the vendors, they still have to submit their own "ticket" to say that I was there and did my job, what difference does it make if my invoice is attached to that "ticket" and they write one more check?


If that is the case, they are stuck in the stone age. And good for them...

That is not the way that most if any large corporations handle things. I am not one to believe that every person that delivers something to a Dollar General walks away with a check... I don't know so I will not call straight up BS, but it does not seem feasible.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Philbilly2 said:


> I have 2 huge factory buildings that are net 120 from invoice check run input... on the check run date. So if check runs on the 25th of June and you submit on the 26th of June, your 120 days starts on July 25th when they "input invoices". So somewhere around Christmas, you get your check... you can't even remember what the dang job was when you get the check!
> I give my subs on these factory's the option. They can give me a price for a 30-45 day payout or they can wait till I get paid for another much higher price. Few of them are in the position to wait also, but most take the 30-45.
> 
> I just add some to the quote, then add some more, then once more... then double it... when they question why the quote is so high, I explain that I am not a bank, if I need to finance them, I have no problem doing so... pay me quicker... cost gets cheaper... very simple concept.
> 
> They bid me out to other contractors all the time, we see the new guys come in to work in there, do one job in there... don't get paid a penny for 6 months from the day that they first stepped foot on the job... never come back.
> 
> Not that I enjoy it, but it Fred is right, it is the cost of doing business now a days. The days of "mom and pops" are fading. You need to set yourself up financially to be able to handle it if you are going to attempt to do it. Be ready willing and able to take every legal (and sometimes not 100% legal ) action that you need to to get paid.


Not sure if I told this story in this thread or not. Many years ago had a tool and die company that was consistently 6 months out. And they *****ed aboot little stuff all the time. This was before I bought my dad out and I wasn't much more than a snot-nosed kid. My dad was gone on vacation, they wanted a meeting before he was going to get back aboot some grass getting blown in under the door in the airlock.

I went into the meeting knowing they were behind and figured if they wanted to pay on time, they have the right to complain. They had signed OUR contract that stated Net 30. So I let them talk and then brought up payment and the fact they were always 6 months oot. They said, we don't get paid for some of our work for up to 18 months. I think I was a bit more diplomatic aboot it, but basically told them that was their problem, our terms were Net 30 and until they got caught up, they could ***** all they wanted, I wasn't going to listen.

We did get paid, they hired someone else and long before the tool & die industry tanked they were oot of business.

For me it comes to this. I am not a bank. They don't make their employees wait 60 or 90 or 180 days for pay. I'm pretty sure they don't pay insurance and utility bills 60 or 90 or 180 days after the invoice. They can pay me within 30-45 days.

Once I got into it, I could handle waiting that long, but I don't want to. It's BS.


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> For me it comes to this. I am not a bank. They don't make their employees wait 60 or 90 or 180 days for pay. I'm pretty sure they don't pay insurance and utility bills 60 or 90 or 180 days after the invoice. They can pay me within 30-45 days.
> 
> Once I got into it, I could handle waiting that long, but I don't want to. It's BS.


I completely agree 100% with you and I would also prefer not to wait, but if you could add on to the quote or bill and make as little as a 1% on your money by waiting for it, it is going to be better than you are going to get letting it sit in your checking account right?

And I am not talking about 1%, I am talking 25% or better.

So on a little $50K project, 1% is $500 for waiting another 90 days... 
Which scales proportionally... $50k job at 25% is another $12,500... when is the last time you made $12,500 on capital interest alone in 120 days? I will be the bank all day, every day, twice on Sunday for those returns... Easy money for letting them barrow my capital for a few months. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## FredG

Philbilly2 said:


> If that is the case, they are stuck in the stone age. And good for them...
> 
> That is not the way that most if any large corporations handle things. I am not one to believe that every person that delivers something to a Dollar General walks away with a check... I don't know so I will not call straight up BS, but it does not seem feasible.


It could be very possible that coke and Pepsi are collecting a check. That only tells me that they are slow payers and were put on COD. You can't just buy coke or pepsi etc. anywhere wholesale. These distributors have protected territory's. Even mom and pops have credit with these distributors. If your COD there is definitely a payment issue.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Philbilly2 said:


> I completely agree 100% with you and I would also prefer not to wait, but if you could add on to the quote or bill and make as little as a 1% on your money by waiting for it, it is going to be better than you are going to get letting it sit in your checking account right?
> 
> And I am not talking about 1%, I am talking 25% or better.
> 
> So on a little $50K project, 1% is $500 for waiting another 90 days...
> Which scales proportionally... $50k job at 25% is another $12,500... when is the last time you made $12,500 on capital interest alone in 120 days? I will be the bank all day, every day, twice on Sunday for those returns... Easy money for letting them barrow my capital for a few months. Just my 2 cents.


Valid point........the problem(s) around here is (are):
1) Idiots aren't smart enough to add the money in to be a bank, or;
2) Idiots don't care that they have to wait 6 months because their egos are bigger than their brains.


----------



## ktfbgb

Mark Oomkes said:


> Valid point........the problem(s) around here is (are):
> 1) Idiots aren't smart enough to add the money in to be a bank, or;
> 2) Idiots don't care that they have to wait 6 months because their egos are bigger than their brains.


3) they forgot and or overlooked it and now are complaining about it even though it's common knowledge.

I overlook stuff on quotes all the time. And to protect my reputation I don't complain. I eat it and most the time the customer never knows of the overlooked issue. Sometimes I'm smart enough to remember and outline things like late fees and interest charged, especially on snow contracts.


----------



## MossStone

SnowChick2010 said:


> they mail checks on friday's and according to the person i talked to they dont know who is getting checks mailed until after 330pm on fridays, or some will say saturdays.


I just got paid after several years. You need to send them your contracts. Send to 
[email protected].


----------



## ManleyWelding

They paid me in June, they shorted me $66 not counting the late fees I was charging them. I've had 8 different people emailing me and calling me this week, trying to get me to contract with them for this year. I keep telling them they still owe me from last year and that I never signed a contract last year and won't sign a contract, I'll list them as insured but I will not sign their contract. There's really only two other people in town that do commercial snow removal, and neither one of them wants to deal with these management companies.


----------



## Freshwater

ManleyWelding said:


> They paid me in June, they shorted me $66 not counting the late fees I was charging them. I've had 8 different people emailing me and calling me this week, trying to get me to contract with them for this year. I keep telling them they still owe me from last year and that I never signed a contract last year and won't sign a contract, I'll list them as insured but I will not sign their contract. There's really only two other people in town that do commercial snow removal, and neither one of them wants to deal with these management companies.


You sound like You have the right group of contractors in the right market to start making an impact... BY TELLING THEM NOOO....
All of you, get on the phone with those other contractors, even if you dont get along with them, collude. Just don't plow them.


----------



## Brian Young

Wow! A lot of companies in the same boat it seems. I hope all were eventually paid in full. We received our final payment some time in late June if not early July! They did pay everything but they seem to be an absolute cluster. We picked up a mowing site from them because the service provider was not performing well...at all. Their payment terms are 45 and 45 so 90 days out for this account, we took it because we're right by there and it's a quick easy property and pays decent so it's money in the bank but like some have said...read and re-read your contracts, it might very well say 45 days AFTER they receive payment which could and usually is another 45 days so roughly 90 days! This year I guess they went seasonal for these sites and it already seems to be unorganized, just got our pricing and contracts, just need to read and see if it's worth it or not. Not to sound like a lunatic but I've already told a rep that if we take these again and go through what we did last year I won't be such a nice guy. But PLEASE, PLEASE READ YOUR CONTRACTS! If it says 45 days from when they get paid, ask them what their payment terms are with the customer and if it's another 45 days then there isn't much you can do until that 90-91 day mark. Luckily for us these were and if we take them are fill in sites so it's a very small portion of our income for the winter BUT never the less important and will get serviced right if treated right. Good luck to all


----------



## ManleyWelding

Brian Young said:


> Wow! A lot of companies in the same boat it seems. I hope all were eventually paid in full. We received our final payment some time in late June if not early July! They did pay everything but they seem to be an absolute cluster. We picked up a mowing site from them because the service provider was not performing well...at all. Their payment terms are 45 and 45 so 90 days out for this account, we took it because we're right by there and it's a quick easy property and pays decent so it's money in the bank but like some have said...read and re-read your contracts, it might very well say 45 days AFTER they receive payment which could and usually is another 45 days so roughly 90 days! This year I guess they went seasonal for these sites and it already seems to be unorganized, just got our pricing and contracts, just need to read and see if it's worth it or not. Not to sound like a lunatic but I've already told a rep that if we take these again and go through what we did last year I won't be such a nice guy. But PLEASE, PLEASE READ YOUR CONTRACTS! If it says 45 days from when they get paid, ask them what their payment terms are with the customer and if it's another 45 days then there isn't much you can do until that 90-91 day mark. Luckily for us these were and if we take them are fill in sites so it's a very small portion of our income for the winter BUT never the less important and will get serviced right if treated right. Good luck to all


I got paid in June, shorted $66 not counting the late fees I charged them. Remember, I've never signed their contract. They have been calling and sending emails trying to get me to take the contract for snow removal and landscaping, which they didn't offer to me this last season, but they did awful with that this year. After informing them over and over they owe me money, and informing them I'm not under contract and within my rights to take legal action, they finally paid. Then without talking sent me contracts for snow and landscaping. Which I would never do it for those prices to begin with.

If you're reading this don't accept their prices, you're the service provider, you set the price. My main job is welding, I don't let someone come in and set the hourly rate, why would you let them set your price?


----------



## Freshwater

Brian Young said:


> Wow! A lot of companies in the same boat it seems. I hope all were eventually paid in full. We received our final payment some time in late June if not early July! They did pay everything but they seem to be an absolute cluster. We picked up a mowing site from them because the service provider was not performing well...at all. Their payment terms are 45 and 45 so 90 days out for this account, we took it because we're right by there and it's a quick easy property and pays decent so it's money in the bank but like some have said...read and re-read your contracts, it might very well say 45 days AFTER they receive payment which could and usually is another 45 days so roughly 90 days! This year I guess they went seasonal for these sites and it already seems to be unorganized, just got our pricing and contracts, just need to read and see if it's worth it or not. Not to sound like a lunatic but I've already told a rep that if we take these again and go through what we did last year I won't be such a nice guy. But PLEASE, PLEASE READ YOUR CONTRACTS! If it says 45 days from when they get paid, ask them what their payment terms are with the customer and if it's another 45 days then there isn't much you can do until that 90-91 day mark. Luckily for us these were and if we take them are fill in sites so it's a very small portion of our income for the winter BUT never the less important and will get serviced right if treated right. Good luck to all


That's great you got paid Brian. Sounds like a couple other people got paid too. If you do take more work from them, I hope it goes better this time. What an absolute mess.


----------



## 97BlackDiesel

Guess who called today? Looking for me to do the 2 sites I had for them last year. They said this year it will be priced seasonal and checks will go out the 15th of the month. Can't wait to see this joker pricing sheet.


----------



## fireside

Wow 25 percent that's awesome. In ct in service it's 1.5 percent a month and 18 percent annually per law


----------



## Charles

They are still putting stores everywhere here. Just amazing marketing strategy. Out in the middle of nowhere pops up another DG. They are also new ones in high traffic areas. Seems that most everyone has a neighborhood DG. Like convenience stores without the fuel sells. Not like they are hurting for money it seems or most of their money is going for expansions. Not sure if they are franchises or company owned?


----------



## ManleyWelding

Good laugh for the day, supposed to get some snow Monday, so I got an email from FS with a list of stores that still haven't gotten a service provider for snow removal. Kinda funny how jerking around 3-4 guys for their money leaves them without people to do snow removal for pretty much all of western Nebraska.


----------



## ALC-GregH

Philbilly2 said:


> If that is the case, they are stuck in the stone age. And good for them...
> 
> That is not the way that most if any large corporations handle things. I am not one to believe that every person that delivers something to a Dollar General walks away with a check... I don't know so I will not call straight up BS, but it does not seem feasible.


You are correct. The DG manager "signs" for the delivery, they don't write a check. I haven't seen a manager anywhere write a check for a delivery in years! I take that back, small mom/pop stores will write a check but that's about it.


----------



## ALC-GregH

As long as a national is in charge, they won't let management handle the service providers. I will NEVER provide service for a national period. 

Strange as it may seem, a guy plows the local Lowes with a small Jeep Cherokee and 7ft blade! I think the Lowes here pays for the service. I have to admit, he gets it done.


----------



## ALC-GregH

ManleyWelding said:


> Good laugh for the day, supposed to get some snow Monday, so I got an email from FS with a list of stores that still haven't gotten a service provider for snow removal. Kinda funny how jerking around 3-4 guys for their money leaves them without people to do snow removal for pretty much all of western Nebraska.


I love to here this.


----------



## duramax plow

ALC-GregH said:


> As long as a national is in charge, they won't let management handle the service providers. I will NEVER provide service for a national period.
> 
> Strange as it may seem, a guy plows the local Lowes with a small Jeep Cherokee and 7ft blade! I think the Lowes here pays for the service. I have to admit, he gets it done.


hopefully he don't get hit with a fast 8 inch storm.


----------



## ALC-GregH

duramax plow said:


> hopefully he don't get hit with a fast 8 inch storm.


He handled the 20+ we got a couple years ago..! Don't know if he had help or not.


----------



## Polyplow3

FC managed Cabelas stores the first part of 2017 for all 80 stores. They were fired June31st. They still owe me ALOT of money. Sent me request to look at Dollar Generals for snow. Told them what they still owed and haven't heard from them anymore.


----------



## 97BlackDiesel

Call the CEO and leave a message. I got a call back within 2 business days and was paid in a week. I'm still dealing with them this year. Of course not all my accounts are with them.


----------



## ocplowco

OK i needed a good laugh and got one this morning. Facility source calls all the time wanting us to do the sites from last year that i still haven't been paid for and then i got this email..... they really have a set of balls.

Dear Valued Service Providers,

_Effective February 8th 2018, Facility Source will apply a service charge for all Work Orders invoiced to Facility Source through IFM/FS Elite Network. The charge will apply to all activity including: Work Orders, PMs, Project Work, etc. generated and invoiced on or after February 8th, 2018.

Activity created prior to February 8th, 2018 will not be subject to the charge. The service charge structure will be sent to your company individually and will clearly outline the remuneration.

While the service charge is nominal it is a common practice within our industry. Once effective the service charge will be deducted from the next remittance due to you based on the number of Work Orders applicable; therefore visibility to discounts on payments will follow ordinary payment terms. _

_For specific questions regarding this charge please contact us by:_

_Phone: 855-312-3565_

Or

_Email: [email protected]_

Thank you for your continued partnership,

Procurement & Pricing Team


----------



## John_DeereGreen

So, let me make sure I read this right.

They're telling you, for every work order that you bill them for, they are deducting a service fee from what you are paid?? For each work order??

If that's the case, I'd 1099 their asses for the total of what they deduct from me for the year. And then I'd tell them to piss off as soon as the seasons roll from winter to summer.

@MahonLawnCare


----------



## ocplowco

After last year I told them tgfts.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

John_DeereGreen said:


> So, let me make sure I read this right.
> 
> They're telling you, for every work order that you bill them for, they are deducting a service fee from what you are paid?? For each work order??
> 
> If that's the case, I'd 1099 their asses for the total of what they deduct from me for the year. And then I'd tell them to piss off as soon as the seasons roll from winter to summer.
> 
> @MahonLawnCare


lol lovely


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

John_DeereGreen said:


> So, let me make sure I read this right.
> 
> They're telling you, for every work order that you bill them for, they are deducting a service fee from what you are paid?? For each work order??
> 
> If that's the case, I'd 1099 their asses for the total of what they deduct from me for the year. And then I'd tell them to piss off as soon as the seasons roll from winter to summer.
> 
> @MahonLawnCare


thats crazy, anyway these guys can concoct a scheme, they'll try it.. I've seen 60 day terms, and then deductions if you want to be paid in 45/30/15/10 etc.. by 10 day terms companies were at a 35% discount.. WTF!


----------



## absolutely

I just received an email from regarding Family Dollar which I chose not to bid this year as we had to much better work.

"We are working on payments to get you paid for work up to Dec 15th."


----------



## 97BlackDiesel

absolutely said:


> I just received an email from regarding Family Dollar which I chose not to bid this year as we had to much better work.
> 
> "We are working on payments to get you paid for work up to Dec 15th."


So far I've been paid on time


----------

